# Subforums Feedback

## randomaze

EDIT: Il sondaggio, inizialmente non presente, é stato ereditato dall'unione di questo thread con quello che inizia qui

Credo che vi siate accorti che abbiamo (finalmente) un subforum dove far convergere argomenti che non riguardano gentoo.

Ora, premesso che nei prossimi giorni noi moderatori vediamo di fare un poco di ordine iniziando a spostare un pó di post dal forum "principale" a questo potrebbero verificarsi situazioni come post spostati ingiustamente oppure post dimenticati nel forum principale. Nel caso vediate una situazione simile per favore segnalatecelo cosí possiamo sistemare... 

Ringrazio sentitamente (ma credo che la cosa sia condivisa dagli altri mod), chi ha usato il tag [OT] nei suoi post e anticipo, a chi solitamente non lo ha messo , che probabilmente gli fischieranno le orecchie nei prossimi giorni.

Fatta questa premessa noi moderatori avremmo una domanda per tutti voi.

Visto che, per vari motivi, in passato abbiamo bloccato post (altre distribuzioni, windows, politica&religione) e che, teoricamente, adesso potrebbe non essere piú necessario, voi pensate che sia bene mantenere (imporre) comunque dei paletti che fissino un dei margini da non superare? Ovvero, consideriamo certi argomenti come se fossero iper-super-mega-OT e quindi in presenza di quelli il post verrá chiuso oppure lasciamo libertá totale?

Naturalmente a prescindere dagli argomenti, la discrezionalitá del moderatore per decidere se chiudere al primo accenno di attivitá illegali e/o flame e/o discussione accalorata rimane. Senza se e senza ma.

Edit: Ho modificato il titolo del thread per meglio riflettere quello che dovrebbe venir fuori dalla discussione...

----------

## randomaze

Come avete visto abbiamo il subforum degli OT.

Nei prossimi giorni quel forum verrá popolato spostando diversi topic dal forum "principale" che in futuro sará dedicato solo ed esclusivamente a gentoo. Quindi Problemi di installazione ma anche howto e simili. Per tutto il resto (cose come "quale processore compro?", "ATI vs nvidia", "conoscete un buon media player?" e simili) c'é il subforum degli OT.

Se nei vari spostamenti notate qualcosa di strano (un topic spostato che non doveva esserlo, o un topic non spostato che invece sarebbe stato meglio nel subforum) contattate uno di noi mod e cercheremo di sistemare la cosa.

Ok?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma vi dovete smazzare tutte e 317 le pagine del forum principale? two pack   :Rolling Eyes: 

nel caso faccio una proposta che non so se possa essere una cosa lecita o meno...

si potrebbe fare un gruppo di lavoro per distribuire maggiormente il lavoro tra più persone?

non so come funzionano le storie dei permessi per i vari thread... solo i mods possono spostarli?

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma vi dovete smazzare tutte e 317 le pagine del forum principale? two pack   

 

Tranquillo, non siamo masochisti fino a questo punto  :Wink: 

La procedura dovrebbe essere abbastanza automatica

----------

## Bionicle

Il mio parere é di comunque inserire dei limiti per evitare di vedere dei post che non centrano nulla con l'ambiente gentoo e PC.

Per me [OT] si intendono i post che espongono nuove news o hardware & software, evitando però temi come "Le mie vacanze al mare" o cose del genere.

Dunque alla frase

 *Quote:*   

> voi pensate che sia bene mantenere (imporre) comunque dei paletti che fissino un dei margini da non superare?

 

rispondo di SI

----------

## federico

Qualcosa di super mega ot ci potrebbe anche stare, anche se a dire il vero il post da cazzeggio tipo "ciao belli che fate stase"  :Smile:  potrebbe essere carino.. 

Non saprei a dire il vero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Tranquillo, non siamo masochisti fino a questo punto  

 

va beh... non si tratta di essere masochisti... era solo una domanda riguardo al "passato", ovvero dove finiscono tutti i thread aperti finora, tutto qui.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La procedura dovrebbe essere abbastanza automatica 

 

fico! hanno inventato un'algoritmo che riesce a capire quali post sono OT?   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> fico! hanno inventato un'algoritmo che riesce a capire quali post sono OT?  

 

eheh  :Razz: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ringrazio sentitamente (ma credo che la cosa sia condivisa dagli altri mod), chi ha usato il tag [OT] nei suoi post e anticipo, a chi solitamente non lo ha messo , che probabilmente gli fischieranno le orecchie nei prossimi giorni. 

 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> voi pensate che sia bene mantenere (imporre) comunque dei paletti che fissino un dei margini da non superare?

 

credo che un qualche paletto ci debba comunque essere... onestamente se uno deve richiedere consigli su altre distro o cose del genere credo che il luogo puù opportuno sia il loro forum.... o cose del genere insomma.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fico! hanno inventato un'algoritmo che riesce a capire quali post sono OT?  

 

Si, stiamo scrivendo un software basato su AI che fa tutto il automatico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Qualcosa di super mega ot ci potrebbe anche stare, anche se a dire il vero il post da cazzeggio tipo "ciao belli che fate stase"  potrebbe essere carino.. 
> 
> Non saprei a dire il vero 

 

Inatti abbiamo visto quello sulla serata rave al Leoncavallo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Io direi in ogni caso di cercare di mantenere alto il livello di questo forum... e di evitare che sprofondi nel caos piu' totale   :Laughing:  . DIamoci dei limiti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Poi lo venderemo, diventeremo miliardari e ce ne andremo a moderare questo forum da una comoda isola della micronesia   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi gli admin dovrebbero spostare in automatico tutti i topic targati [OT]... per gli altri si vedrà... molti (quasi tutti direi) non verranno spostati... o forse lo farà la prossima generazione di moderatori   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mantenere dei paletti è anche la mia opinione... ma quali?

I post su windows si chiudono? E quelli sulle altre distro? E quelli che divagano su temi sociali e/o di interesse diverso dall'informatica?

I post tipo "Ciao gente che fate stasera ci si becca da Strizzi (noto locale fiorentino)" direi di chiuderli senza nemmeno una riga di spiegazione   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che si potrebbe mantenere più o meno quello che si è fatto finora, ovvero cercare di mantenere gli OT limitati a programmi o problemi legati all'hardware più che alla distro, che rimarranno nel topic principale. anche adesso mi sembra che ogni tanto escano dei thread riguardanti gentoo-pub et similia, si potrebbe utilizzare il forum OFF_TOPIC anche per notizie di più largo interesse dell'universo GNU/Linux, senza logicamente addentrarsi nella trattazione di problemi legati alle altre distro.

----------

## Apetrini

Che bello, finalmente ci stiamo espandendo...

Io direi comunque di marcare certi argomenti come VIETATI, quali: politica, sport e gossip.

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me anche se abbiamo il subforum Off-topic questo è un forum dedicato all'informatica e a gentoo linux in particolare quindi direi che tutto ciò che non riguarda l'informatica è abbastanza fuori luogo anche qui.

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi gli admin dovrebbero spostare in automatico tutti i topic targati [OT]... per gli altri si vedrà... molti (quasi tutti direi) non verranno spostati... o forse lo farà la prossima generazione di moderatori  

 

Questo lavoro tocca ai nuovi arrivati   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Secondo me anche se abbiamo il subforum Off-topic questo è un forum dedicato all'informatica e a gentoo linux in particolare quindi direi che tutto ciò che non riguarda l'informatica è abbastanza fuori luogo anche qui.

 

Diciamo che la penso allo stesso modo anche io. Ma ci tenianmo a sentire la vostra opinione per decidere cosa fare, quindi come detto anche da randomaze considerate questo forum per ora molto provvisorio e soggetto ad evoluzioni improvvise.

----------

## mambro

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Secondo me anche se abbiamo il subforum Off-topic questo è un forum dedicato all'informatica e a gentoo linux in particolare quindi direi che tutto ciò che non riguarda l'informatica è abbastanza fuori luogo anche qui.

 

Si, sono daccordo.. direi di permettere solo gli argomenti che riguardano l'informatica compresi quelli a sfondo politico/sociale (tipo brevetti, decreto urbani, intervista a bill gates...). Per quanto riguardo i problemi legati ad altre distro penso che l'utente stesso capisca che è meglio postarlo sul forum della distro stessa, se poi vuole postare qui e c'è qualcuno che riesce a rispondegli tanto meglio, non penso dia fastidio. 

L'importante è appunto non divagare troppo al di fuori dell'informatica o magari farlo rimanendo cmq ordinati.. sarebbe ad esempio interessante poter aprire  dei topic OT tematici nella sezione OT. ad esempio "[OT] Cinema" "[OT] Musica"  in modo da parlare li dentro di questi argomenti senza inzozzare tutto il forum..

----------

## gutter

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguardo i problemi legati ad altre distro penso che l'utente stesso capisca che è meglio postarlo sul forum della distro stessa

 

Ti posso assicurare che non sempre è così   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questo lavoro tocca ai nuovi arrivati  

 

Bella questa   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ti dispiace se me la scrivo a caratteri cubitali davanti al letto per svegliarmi ridendo tutte le mattine?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  se poi vuole postare qui e c'è qualcuno che riesce a rispondegli tanto meglio, non penso dia fastidio. 

 

Dipende... ti immagini che inferno se tutti i debianisti (che hanno giustamente paura a postare nel forum appostito visto che la sono molto più incazzosi) decidessero di cercare supporto qui? Vogliamo correre il rischio di trasformare questo forum in un helpdesk generico?

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti dispiace se me la scrivo a caratteri cubitali davanti al letto per svegliarmi ridendo tutte le mattine?   

 

No fai pure   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

> [...].. direi di permettere solo gli argomenti che riguardano l'informatica compresi quelli a sfondo politico/sociale (tipo brevetti, decreto urbani, intervista a bill gates...).

 

Sì, sono d'accordo anche io su questo.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguardo i problemi legati ad altre distro penso che l'utente stesso capisca che è meglio postarlo sul forum della distro stessa, se poi vuole postare qui e c'è qualcuno che riesce a rispondegli tanto meglio, non penso dia fastidio.

 

Hanno già risposto Cazzantonio e gutter  :Smile: 

 *mambro wrote:*   

> L'importante è appunto non divagare troppo al di fuori dell'informatica

 

Sì concordo

 *mambro wrote:*   

> o magari farlo rimanendo cmq ordinati.. sarebbe ad esempio interessante poter aprire  dei topic OT tematici nella sezione OT. ad esempio "[OT] Cinema" "[OT] Musica"  in modo da parlare li dentro di questi argomenti senza inzozzare tutto il forum..

 

Uhm... se davvero fossero e rimanessero <10 i threads [OT] nella sezione Off Topic, quasi quasi potrei farci un pensierino... è che temo potrebbe diventare una pratica abusata

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... allora vi lascio a discutere delle "vostre" cose e vi lascio portando un po' della mia solidarietà verso il vostro lungo lavoro. 

mi spiace per Cazzantonio... però il nonnismo è nonnismo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per ora siamo a pagina 10 con lo spostamento... inoltre dovremo combattere con quegli utenti che si troveranno spaesati quando un loro topic (che magari ritengono giustamente IT) verrà spostato nell'OT...

Il fatto è che avendo due forum il problema di organizzare le risorse è reale... per ora stiamo spostando tutti i topic non inerenti direttamente a gentoo... (compresi anche diversi howto e tips) poi si vedrà (magari alcuni torneranno nel forum principale)

Considerate che ora come ora il forum è in una situazione di "lavori in corso" che cercheremo di normalizzare il prima possibile

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Considerate che ora come ora il forum è in una situazione di "lavori in corso" che cercheremo di normalizzare il prima possibile

 

Continuando quello che dice il mio illustre collega, vorrei sottolinare che se per qualche motivo trovate delle incongruenze per favore segnalatecelo con un PM.

----------

## mambro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhm... se davvero fossero e rimanessero <10 i threads [OT] nella sezione Off Topic, quasi quasi potrei farci un pensierino... è che temo potrebbe diventare una pratica abusata

 

Bè basterebbe fare una cosa del genere 

http://www.pc-facile.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6681

Basta decidere le categorie OT dopo di che per aggiungerne altre bisognerà contattare i mod che decideranno se è opportuno o meno.

Per le altre distro sinceramente ho visto poca gente nel forum che posta problemi con altre distro. Mi pare assurdo postare un problema con debian nel forum di gentoo. è anche vero però che se si levasse questo divieto potrebbero proliferare threds su altre distro che non sarebbe molto opportuno.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Basta decidere le categorie OT dopo di che per aggiungerne altre bisognerà contattare i mod che decideranno se è opportuno o meno.

 

Ti immagini se ho voglia di ricevere decine di messaggi privati con richieste del tipo "posso aprire un post sulle mie vacanze in montagna?", oppure "è troppo OT un post sulle connessioni tra buddismo e padre pio?"   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Io direi che gli OT di questo tipo debbano essere cassati senza pietà... ovviamente IMHO

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io direi che gli OT di questo tipo debbano essere cassati senza pietà... ovviamente IMHO

 

IDEM

----------

## funkoolow

io direi semplicemente che si potrebbe continuare come si faceva prima con il forum unico: OT ma nei limiti di una certa attinenza, captata naturalmente ed istintivamente da qualunque gentooista dotato di senno

 :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Non ho capito allora se posso sparare scemenze che non centrano nulla di nulla col forum oppure no...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non ho capito allora se posso sparare scemenze che non centrano nulla di nulla col forum oppure no...

 

Per ora diciamo che siete liberi, vedendo come si evolvono le cose decideremo che politica adottare.

Tieni in considerazione che questo post è stato creato per sentire l'opnione degli utenti del forum, dal momento che il forum è fatto da voi.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non ho capito allora se posso sparare scemenze che non centrano nulla di nulla col forum oppure no...

 

Onestamente non vedo troppo complicato chiamare in causa il cervello e porsi la domanda "cosa succede se tutti postano a caso come me?"

Ovvero, se oltre al leoncavallo ieri fossero comparsi altri due topic su serate milanesi (chessó la scala e i navigli), uno per venezia, un'appuntamento alle 23 in piazza a Siena, uno sotto al colosseo e cosí via, probabilmente saremmo arrivati a pagina 4.

Tuttavia, restando in tema di ieri sera, un appuntamento che forse sarebbe stato tollerabile anche ai tempi del "monoforum" sarebbe potuto essere quello a Napoli per la Notte Bianca, visto il carattere straordinario della cosa.

Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Ehm...

Ho sfruttato l'occasione fino a che i paletti non erano definitivi  :Smile:  per mettere qualcosa di off topic una volta tanto che se ne aveva la possibilita' ...

A sto punto ci serve un subforum "appuntamenti" per avere i gechini sempre tutti fuori assieme  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Noto pero' con piacere che solo noi e i crucchi abbiamo i sottoforum, siete stati bravi  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

non ho ancora capito se:

è stato deciso se utilizzare e quindi di conseguenza spostare nel sub forum OT:

-discussioni completamente OT ma che proprio nulla hanno a che vedere con gentoo e quindi

come "side effect" tollerarle (un po come accade in Off the Wall)

-discussioni "moderatamente" OT, ovvero inerenti almeno al mondo Gnu/Linux o che comunque

affrontino tematiche di tipo informatico (un po come accade in Gentoo Chat)

illuminatemi

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> illuminatemi

 

Come scritto sopra non abbiamo ancora deciso definitivamente che politica adottare. Per ora tutto ciò che non è strettamente inerente gentoo è OT.

Dai un'occhiata ai topic spostati per farti un'idea di cosa (almeno per ora) consideriamo OT.

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> -discussioni completamente OT ma che proprio nulla hanno a che vedere con gentoo e quindi
> 
> come "side effect" tollerarle (un po come accade in Off the Wall)
> 
> -discussioni "moderatamente" OT, ovvero inerenti almeno al mondo Gnu/Linux o che comunque
> ...

 

Dal mio punto di vista le seconde (Gentoo Chat, ma anche tematiche che andrebbero in Unsupported Software... o richieste di configurazioni particolari) dovrebbero star bene in questo subforum. Il dubbio grosso é se spingerci ai livelli di OTW (dove passa veramente di tutto: Are you a vegetarian?, o today is my 22nd birthday.. now what?).

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [...] . Il dubbio grosso é se spingerci ai livelli di OTW (dove passa veramente di tutto: Are you a vegetarian?, o today is my 22nd birthday.. now what?).

 

appunto hai fatto centro: intendevo proprio questo

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   [...] . Il dubbio grosso é se spingerci ai livelli di OTW (dove passa veramente di tutto: Are you a vegetarian?, o today is my 22nd birthday.. now what?). 
> 
> appunto hai fatto centro: intendevo proprio questo

 

Va aggiunto che [OT] Fatevi 2 risate é il tipico thread che fa pensare che forse i tempi non sono maturi per dare "libertá totale".

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Va aggiunto che [OT] Fatevi 2 risate é il tipico thread che fa pensare che forse i tempi non sono maturi per dare "libertá totale".

 

yep, non lo sono...

----------

## oRDeX

ah..da quanto tempo si aspettava questo cambiamento   :Very Happy: 

Penso che finalmente andranno meglio le cose così   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Oh, che bello !

Sono arrivati i sub-forums... e non é cambiato nulla !

Le pippe di prima, sono le pippe di adesso, ma, in compenso, ora ce le facciamo su due forum distinti (dai quali, se non é cambiato il form di ricerca, sarà piu' difficile estrarre informazioni, col risultato che si potrebbe arrivare ad avere piu' post doppi di quelli che già ci sono... uhmm !)

Che dire: io non ho mai amato i subforums, e la mia l'ho detta tempo fa, quando se n'era parlato.

Speriamo solo che abbia a sbagliarmi.

[edit]pare che esista il box "includi i subforums": resta da vedere quanto verrà usato[/edit]

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Che dire: io non ho mai amato i subforums, e la mia l'ho detta tempo fa, quando se n'era parlato.
> 
> Speriamo solo che abbia a sbagliarmi.

 

Coda, capisco che vuoi evitare i doppioni, ma forse ripetere le tue critiche potrebbe aiutarci per cercare di sfruttare il subforum come una possibilità in più... non credi?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

wow, è un lavoraccio però sicuramente renderà più leggibile e pulito il forum  :Smile: 

buonlavoro moderatori  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

dopo aver editato il mio post "fatevi 2 risate", continuo qui la discussione, come suggerito da Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io farei qualcosal del tipo:
> 
> italian (forum generale)
> ...

 

quoto.

Anche perchè spesso ho visto [OT] che magari con la categoria desktop sarebbero risultati in topics.

E comunque, a mio parere,  troppi subforum non vanno bene, perchè riuslta più difficile la consultazione.

io farei così:

italian (principale)

chat (ot e menate varie)

doc (doc howto)

magari abituandosi fin d'ora ad aggiungere anche tutti gli altri tag consigliati, così, che se il forum crescesse sarebbe più facile capire che sezione serve in più.

----------

## Flonaldo

Non concordo assolutamente con la creazione del subforum! Preferivo la vecchia configurazione ! Anche questa è una forma di ghettizzazione; perchè devo scrivere qualcosa che poi è destinato solo ad una parte del totale degli utenti!??

Spesso si trovano spunti fantastici negli OT; Magari  in una discussione che parla di quanto sia piu bello quel font piuttosto di un altro un utente insesperto scopre come settarli!

E poi in base a cosa un OT viene considerato tale ed un altro no??? in base al buon senso? al gusto? alle esigenze? al kernel? Aspettando una risposta che forse mai arriverà dato che credo non ci possa essere INVITO TUTTI A RICHIEDERE DI ELIMINARE IL SUBFORUM OT

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Subforum feedback

----------

## Flonaldo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Subforum feedback

 

ed allora?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> perchè devo scrivere qualcosa che poi è destinato solo ad una parte del totale degli utenti!?? 

 

 :Shocked:   scusa... e uno non puo' fare come faccio io che si tiene due forum aperti invece che uno... e' sempre destinato a tutti gli utenti.

 *Quote:*   

> Spesso si trovano spunti fantastici negli OT; Magari in una discussione che parla di quanto sia piu bello quel font piuttosto di un altro un utente insesperto scopre come settarli! 

 

Bene. Questo e' il luogo per trovarli. Mica e' una discarica, e' un forum come l'altro, solo che tiene gli OT.

 *Quote:*   

> E poi in base a cosa un OT viene considerato tale ed un altro no??? in base al buon senso? al gusto? alle esigenze? al kernel?

 

Beh teoricamente se riguarda da vicino gentoo e la sua struttura non e' OT... se no e' ot... e ci sono vari gradi (si sta discutendo la soglia dell'accettabile proprio ultimamente). Guarda nelle guidelines per trovare miglior risposta.

 *Quote:*   

> Aspettando una risposta che forse mai arriverà dato che credo non ci possa essere

 

Capisco lo sconvolgimento del forum e di conseguenza del tuo stato d'animo, ma lo sai che i mod sono sempre aperti al dialogo, non serve di certo fare queste scenate.

 *Quote:*   

> INVITO TUTTI A RICHIEDERE DI ELIMINARE IL SUBFORUM OT

 

Penso che chi vorra' lo cheidera', cmq ci vorrebbero moitivazioni migliori di un'incazzatura repentina...

 :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ed allora?
> 
> 

 

E allora le proposte intelligenti le posti la, sempre che non siano scatti d'ira.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   Subforum feedback 
> 
> ed allora?

 

e allora se prima di rispondere così leggessi il post che ti ho linkato sarebbe meglio.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   perchè devo scrivere qualcosa che poi è destinato solo ad una parte del totale degli utenti!??  
> 
>   scusa... e uno non puo' fare come faccio io che si tiene due forum aperti invece che uno... e' sempre destinato a tutti gli utenti.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Spesso si trovano spunti fantastici negli OT; Magari in una discussione che parla di quanto sia piu bello quel font piuttosto di un altro un utente insesperto scopre come settarli!  
> ...

 

Bhe...ho fatto una scenata se te per scenata intendi una richiesta! Silian la cosa che proprio non capisci e mi rendo conto che non è facile, è il fatto che se volgio scrivere qualcosa che non centra con Gentoo non lo vengo certo a fare nel subforum di Gentoo(Rispondo al Subforum Off-Topic Feedback di Randomaze); se decido di frequentare questo Forum è perchè devo poter parlare a 360gradi di tutto cio che riguarda Gentoo! Anche per esempio chiedere consiglio su che pc comprare per far girare questo e quello! tutto fa brodo e tutto deve stare insieme! non si puo dividere!

Sarà poi compito dei moderatori chiudere, tagliare un topic in cui si fanno disquisizioni sullo sterco di gabbiano!

Spero cmq di trovare altri che la pensano come me...non credo di essere pazzo  nel fare una richiesta del genere!

Per la cronaca lo avevo gia letto quello che mi hai gentilmente incollato! Posso non essere daccordo?? Se non posso sei pregato di dirmi il perchè!

----------

## federico

Sinceramente non mi sembra un vietare a tutti gli utenti di leggere i messaggi. Se a uno interessa si sbatte e clicca sul subforum, se invece non gli interessa, non lo sa... Non c'e' mica il divieto d'accesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non mi sembra un vietare a tutti gli utenti di leggere i messaggi. Se a uno interessa si sbatte e clicca sul subforum, se invece non gli interessa, non lo sa... Non c'e' mica il divieto d'accesso 

 

Si appunto non riesco a capire quale sia sto grande problema.

Cmq chiedere e' legittimo, basta farlo con testa.   :Confused: 

----------

## thewally

E' una novità, e, come tutte le novità, ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per essere assimilata...

Direi di attendere qualche settimana di utilizzo, prima di odiarla o idolatrarla...   :Wink: 

Personalmente, mi piace   :Very Happy:  , anche se per ora non sono ancora riuscito ad abituarmici    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per il subforum "Documentazione" ci stiamo pensando... mettere anche "Desktop" e "Server" (o qualcosa di simle) lo escluderei perché per ora penso basti il forum principale italiano... Ricordiamoci sempre che siamo una sotto sezione di un forum più generale internazionale... Ok che (vista la lingua diversa) siamo una regione a statuto speciale, però non prendiamoci troppe libertà   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il forum gentoo nasce coem supporto ai problemi legati a questa distribuzione e non metto in dubbio che certi OT fanno nascere delle discussioni interessanti ma non e' questo l'obbiettivo del forum, punto. 

Alla domanda

 *Quote:*   

> E poi in base a cosa un OT viene considerato tale ed un altro no??? in base al buon senso? al gusto? alle esigenze? al kernel?

 

ti rispondi da solo

 *Quote:*   

> Sarà poi compito dei moderatori chiudere, tagliare un topic in cui si fanno disquisizioni sullo sterco di gabbiano! 

 

I subforums nascono anche da un mal contento della comunita' di ritrovarsi 20 post su 30 OT, non che qualcuno si e' svegliato e ha deciso di crearlo.

Parli di ghettizzazione, scusa la parola, ma che cazzo vuole dire??? Allora visto che il forum internazionale e' suddiviso in diverse parti e' un ghetto... ah!!! forse ho capito ORDINE =  GHETTIZZAZIONE  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per finire non sei riuscito neanche a postare nel thread giusto creando un duplicato inutile.

----------

## lavish

Flonaldo, ti invito prima di tutto a moderare i toni. silian87 e ProT-0-TypE non meritavano certo la risposta che tu hai dato loro.

Per il resto, silian87 ha già detto quanto c'era da dire  :Wink:  In effetti ci vorrà un po' di tempo per abituarsi al nuovo layout, ma prima di esprimere commenti così avvelenati, aspettiamo di ambientarci, ok?

Ciao!

[EDIT]

[MOD]

fatto il merge del thread aperto da Flonaldo su questo thread

[/MOD]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se non è possibile avere le sezioni desktop e simili io preferirei trovare i post su gnome/masterizzazione/ecc ecc nella sezione italian e non in quella OT (e qui tenere solo i topic VERAMENTE OT)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> se decido di frequentare questo Forum è perchè devo poter parlare a 360gradi di tutto cio che riguarda Gentoo!

 

E lo puoi fare ancora, ti è stata creata addirittura una sezione del forum apposta... Serve per fare ordine, non per impedire a qualcuno di parlare... Protesti anche contro le molteplici sezioni del forum internazionale? Noi, in piccola scala, ci ispiriamo alla stessa impostazione.

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Anche per esempio chiedere consiglio su che pc comprare per far girare questo e quello! tutto fa brodo e tutto deve stare insieme! non si puo dividere!

 Questa è la tua opinione e la rispetto... l'opinione invece degli utenti che da tempo chiedono a gran voce i subforum è diversa, ovvero che dividendo i post si possa fare più ordine (pensa che stiamo pensando di farne uno anche per la documentazione).

Se a molti di voi non piace questa novità ne prenderemo atto... per ora sei la prima critica negativa che ho letto (a parte una scettica di Codadilupo)

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Sarà poi compito dei moderatori chiudere, tagliare un topic in cui si fanno disquisizioni sullo sterco di gabbiano!

 Quelle vengono chiuse anche ora...   :Wink: 

Guarda che Il subforum OT non è destinato a raccattare solo il trash, anzi... E' solo un modo per organizzare i topic in maniera da mettere tutti quelli che riguardano direttamente gentoo da una parte e quelli che invece non lo riguardano (o lo riguardano solo indirettamente) da un'altra   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non vogliamo che il subforum diventi un Off The Wall, ovvero una discarica per il trash   :Wink: 

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Spero cmq di trovare altri che la pensano come me...non credo di essere pazzo  nel fare una richiesta del genere!

 

Io spero di no perché a me i subforum piacciono, ma il mio voto vale uno esattamente come il tuo... nessuno ha fatto nessuna azione di forza per imporre i subforum

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   
> 
> io farei qualcosal del tipo:
> ...

 

Io punterei ad una soluzione che preveda quantomeno un forum di howto che trovo una cosa molto molto utile, quello internazionale ad esempio e' bellissimo, e magari un forum di ot che siano davvero ot che serve per tenere legati tra di loro gli utenti del forum facendo quattro chiacchere).

Si puo' prevedere anche un forum che sia qualcosa come "applicazioni che nn vanno non direttamente relazionate a gentoo ",  che sarebbe poi questo forum di offtopic attuale.

Fe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io punterei ad una soluzione che preveda quantomeno un forum di howto che trovo una cosa molto molto utile, quello internazionale ad esempio e' bellissimo

 

Anche secondo me una sezione howto o documentazione come quello germanico ci vuole

----------

## shogun_panda

Dico la mia...

Secondo me i subforum sono più che utilissimi (chiedo scusa ai puristi dell'italiano  :Laughing: )...

La questione però e' questa, IMHO...

Non si può avere un solo subforum, perchè thread come https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387686.html e l'ormai celeberrimo fatevi due risate sono entrambi OT, ma non allo stesso modo perchè il primo può essere molto interessanti per molti, anche se nell'immediato non è connesso a Gentoo...

Tuttavia non mi piace nemmeno la separazione proposta da altri (scusate, non c'ho voglia di cercare i nomi, perdonatemi!  :Very Happy: ) tipo "Desktop, Server" oppure "Desktop, GNOME, Network" perchè così secondo me c'è frammentazione delle informazioni e per di più diventa spesso difficile separare correttamente in categorie...(tipo: se Kopete non va ma poi si scopre che c'entrava pure il firewall, dove lo mettiamo? Desktop o Server:? :Smile: ...

Allora l'idea mia è questa:

1) Italian (cioè il vecchio forum, con solo thread Gentoo-Related)

2) Docs (Come detto da altri...Dove mettere HOWTO, TIPS etc...)

3) Linux + Informatica (Perdonate il titolo... Comunque mi riferisco agli OT però comunque legati a informatica, Linux e co...)

4) OT (E qui intendo...DAVVERO...Per intenderci...TUTTO IL RESTO!)

Che ne pensate? (Sempre sperando che mi sono fatto capire...  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

tra un po fatevi due risate verrà aggiunto ai post utilissimi   :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> tra un po fatevi due risate verrà aggiunto ai post utilissimi  

 

quoto  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel 3) intendi anche tutto cio' che e' configurazione di programmi o problemi legati a tali? Se si lo trovo un buon compromesso

----------

## shogun_panda

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nel 3) intendi anche tutto cio' che e' configurazione di programmi o problemi legati a tali?

 

Esatto...Ovviamente sempre nel caso sia una configurazione distro-free (cioè, ad esempio, come configurare Apache) e non legata a Gentoo (tipo...non mi vengono esempi, ma mi avete capito!  :Very Happy: )

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se si lo trovo un buon compromesso

 

Doomo arigatoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il forum gentoo nasce coem supporto ai problemi legati a questa distribuzione e non metto in dubbio che certi OT fanno nascere delle discussioni interessanti ma non e' questo l'obbiettivo del forum, punto. 
> 
> Alla domanda
> 
>  *Quote:*   E poi in base a cosa un OT viene considerato tale ed un altro no??? in base al buon senso? al gusto? alle esigenze? al kernel? 
> ...

 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Per finire non sei riuscito neanche a postare nel thread giusto creando un duplicato inutile.

 

VI chiedo scusa; non era certo mia intenzione! di solito sono piuttosto attento

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Parli di ghettizzazione, scusa la parola, ma che cazzo vuole dire???

 

Non sei scusato! Non ti permetto di rivolgerti cosi nei miei confronti!

 *Quote:*   

> Ghettizzazione : "Forma di isolamento sociale, politico, ideologico a cui soggiace una minoranza di persone"

 

Spero non avrai altri dubbi sul resto delle parole!

Quello che fanno nel forum internazionale è per una questione di LINGUA e di ORDINE non di GHETTIZZAZIONE!

Ma qui è mai possibile che per dire la propria ci si  deve scontrare sempre con persone estremamente insuperbite che non vedono al di là del proprio naso?!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    Per finire non sei riuscito neanche a postare nel thread giusto creando un duplicato inutile. 
> 
> VI chiedo scusa; non era certo mia intenzione! di solito sono piuttosto attento
> ...

 

talmente attento che hai continuato a non capirlo quando ti hanno postato il link dell'altro thread..

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Parli di ghettizzazione, scusa la parola, ma che cazzo vuole dire??? 
> 
> Non sei scusato! Non ti permetto di rivolgerti cosi nei miei confronti!
> ...

 

Tu non porti rispetto per gli altri, non vedo perchè gli altri non possano fare altrettanto con te

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma qui è mai possibile che per dire la propria ci si  deve scontrare sempre con persone estremamente insuperbite che non vedono al di là del proprio naso?!!
> 
> 

 

Stai parlando di te stesso per caso?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non sei scusato! Non ti permetto di rivolgerti cosi nei miei confronti! 

 

Scusa... ma a me sembra che sia l'ora di chiamare la neuro qua   :Laughing: .  Dico io, staimo discutendo! Stai calmo ed esponi le tue idee senza fare tutto sto inutile baccano!

Eh ma cavolo!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Luca89

Tanto per calmare un po' le acque vorrei proporre un'altra idea che forse ancora non è stata proposta:

Italian -> Tutto ciò che riguarda gentoo e linux in generale ma con aspetto prettamente tecnico (configurazione, supporto, suggerimenti etc)

Off Topic -> Tutto ciò che riguarda linux e l'informatica in maniera filosofico-politica ma anche (con un certo contenimento) cose totalmente fuori luogo con l'informatica (es Brevetti software, "meglio gnome o kde?" etc etc)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ragazzi questo topic non lo vorrei chiudere visto che spero porti ad una discussione interessante che ci consenta di migliorare la gestione del forum... cerchiamo di mantenere i toni pacati per favore (anzi... anche senza favore... cerchiamo di mantenere i toni pacati punto!)

Qua nessuno vuole fare cose contro la volontà degli utenti e tutti stiamo cercando di fare il nostro meglio per gestire la cosa...

Mi permetto di fare un riassuntino per capire come mai c'è il subforum e come abbiamo (per ora... siamo apertissimi a modifiche, anzi penso proprio che ce ne saranno) deciso di gestirlo:

1) I forum nazionali, in particolare quello tedesco e italiano, sono cresciuti enormemente

2) Essendo semplici sezioni del forum internazionale non godevano di alcune comodità, come per esempio la possibilità di dividere i topic in più sezioni (multimedia, desktop... le vedete da soli).

3) La cosa non sarebbe stata problematica se i post fossero rimasti pochi ma ormai erano diventati parecchio grossi (e frequentati) tanto che la situazione diventava molto caotica (forum generici dove si parlava di tutto, intasamento di OT "veri" etc...)

4) Pur non avendo intenzione di creare ogni tipo di sottosezione per i forum nazionali gli admin hanno acconsentito ad un accordo patchando phpbb con i subforum, in modo da rendere più elastico il forum e consentire di creare "qualche" sottosezione per i forum nazionali.

5) Al momento i nostri numeri non ci consentono di avere quanti subforum vogliamo... non ci sono così tanti post da richiedere tutte le sezioni esistenti per il forum internazionale, tuttavia qualche subforum in più lo possiamo mettere se ne vediamo la necessità

6) Il subforum "Off Topic" (ora mi rendo conto che il nome è infelice e porta a fraintendimenti) è stato creato per dividere il forum internazionale con questo criterio:

- Da una parte mettere tutti i topic di supporto alla distribuzione gentoo e/o direttamente correlati con la distribuzione a cui è dedicato il forum (il forum "Italian")

- Dall'altra mettere tutto il resto, ovvero topic utili ma generici (non strettamente legati a gentoo), discussioni più o meno utili, discussioni di informatica e perfino gli OT più spinti... senza eccedere come sempre e come abbiamo sembre fatto notare.

Capisco che molti non abbiano capito questa cosa e si siano sentiti "ghettizzati" vedendo i loro topic relegati al subforum (come se fosse una cosa infamante quando non lo è affatto). Se cambiassimo il nome dei forum in "Forum di Supporto Italiano" e "Forum di Discussione Italiano" lo preferireste?

Mi piace anche la proposta di mettere su un altro subforum per gli OT veramente spinti ma avrei paura che si trasformasse in una cosa come "Off the Wall" nel forum internazionale... noi moderatori eravamo contrari al proliferare incontrollato di tali topic. Il subforum sulla documentazione era in progetto e probabilmente lo realizzeremo appena chiarita la cosa del subforum OT....

----------

## knefas

Secondo me sarebbe molto auspicabile cambiare il nome da Off Topic a qualcos'altro, (i.e. Discussion Forum) e sarebbe saggio dedicare il forum principale esclusivamente al support.

Con un risultato simile a quello tedesco:

1) Support forum (quello principale): richieste d'aiuto solo esclusivamente per gentoo (installazione, configurazioni, eccetera)

2) Discussion forum: chat generica. Su gentoo, su linux, sull'informatica, fino a quello che ora consideriamo OT.

3) Documentazione: HOW-TO, tips & tricks.

Risultato: se uno vuole dare una mano si legge 1, se ha voglia di chiacchierare 2, se sta cercando soluzioni cerca in 3 (e in 1!).

My 2 pennies.

----------

## Cazzantonio

E infatti questa era la nostra intenzione... si vede che il nome Off Topic è infelice...

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> E infatti questa era la nostra intenzione... si vede che il nome Off Topic è infelice...

 

Si, forse era veramente meglio Pizza&Pasta.

Non so se risulto OT, visto che ormai qui si disquisisce sul titolo e non piú sui contenuti comuqnue trovo interessante la proposta:

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Italian -> Tutto ciò che riguarda gentoo e linux in generale ma con aspetto prettamente tecnico (configurazione, supporto, suggerimenti etc)
> 
> Off Topic -> Tutto ciò che riguarda linux e l'informatica in maniera filosofico-politica ma anche (con un certo contenimento) cose totalmente fuori luogo con l'informatica (es Brevetti software, "meglio gnome o kde?" etc etc)

 

questo permetterebbe di distinguere tra quello che riguarda gentoo e quello che é comunque OT e prima non era permesso ma semplicemente tollerato (sembra strano doverlo ricordare visto che parliamo di due giorni fa, ma é cosí).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Italian -> Tutto ciò che riguarda gentoo e linux in generale ma con aspetto prettamente tecnico (configurazione, supporto, suggerimenti etc)
> 
> Off Topic -> Tutto ciò che riguarda linux e l'informatica in maniera filosofico-politica ma anche (con un certo contenimento) cose totalmente fuori luogo con l'informatica (es Brevetti software, "meglio gnome o kde?" etc etc) 
> ...

 

Buona idea anche secondo me. converrebbe raccogliere le varie possibilità e magari fare un poll

----------

## knefas

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se risulto OT, visto che ormai qui si disquisisce sul titolo e non piu' sui contenuti
> 
> 

 

Il fatto e' che per me nel subforum che ora e' "Off Topic" ci andrebbero tutte le cose, anche IT, che non sono di supporto, ma di "discussione". Non e' una pippa estetica sul titolo, e' una distinzione proprio dei contenuti  :Wink: 

Italian -> Tutto ciò che riguarda l'aspetto prettamente tecnico (configurazione, supporto, suggerimenti etc)

Discussion Forum -> Tutto ciò che e' discussione, e cioe' che riguarda linux, gentoo in particolare, e l'informatica in maniera filosofico-politica ma anche (con un certo contenimento) cose totalmente fuori luogo con l'informatica (es Brevetti software, "meglio gnome o kde?" etc etc), cioe' tutto quello che prima era tollerato perche' in un certo senso e' utile e interessante.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se lo chiamassimo "Forum di Discussione" ?

----------

## Luca89

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto e' che per me nel subforum che ora e' "Off Topic" ci andrebbero tutte le cose, anche IT, che non sono di supporto, ma di "discussione". Non e' una pippa estetica sul titolo, e' una distinzione proprio dei contenuti 
> 
> Italian -> Tutto ciò che riguarda l'aspetto prettamente tecnico (configurazione, supporto, suggerimenti etc)
> ...

 

Quello che ho detto io un po' di post più in su.  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti, aggiungo la mia opinione...

io ritengo che le regole, limiti, indicazioni o come si chiameranno che regolamentano la suddivisione tra sezione "generale" e "off topic" verranno seguite e applicate dal solito 37% della popolazione del forum. Senza contare che poi il limite e sempre molto soggettivo.

Io punterei a sfruttare queo subforum per incrementare molto il livello del forum principale. In pratica usare il subforum come abbiamo usato il forum principale finora. Quello che non riguarda gentoo o come detto prima quello tollerato lasciarlo. Semplicemente quando dalle discussioni vengo fuori soluzioni intelligenti, tip, howto, informazioni importanti spostarli in generale. Finchè non è presente nulla di particolarmente utile ma solo "la mia linux box si cambia nome da sola in HAL 9000 aiutooooooooooooooo" il subforum è piu che adatto!

Questa divisione lascerebbe nel forum principale informazioni rilevanti, e i discorsi che non conducono a nulla resteranno nel sub. A mio avviso si rendono anche piu efficienti le ricerche: se uno cerca nel generale si trova post che hanno una conclusione e non 3000 posto simili che non conducono a nulla...

Ovviamente IMHO e viva la libertà di espressione!

Nic

----------

## silian87

mmm secondo me non e' da fare un forum del casino ed uno della perfezione. Facciamone due buoni (come il solito). Uno un po' piu' cattivo magari e l'altro un po' piu' permissivo e per gli argomenti piu' OT.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, aggiungo la mia opinione...
> 
> io ritengo che le regole, limiti, indicazioni o come si chiameranno che regolamentano la suddivisione tra sezione "generale" e "off topic" verranno seguite e applicate dal solito 37% della popolazione del forum. Senza contare che poi il limite e sempre molto soggettivo.

 

Beh, l'importante é che in quel 37% ci siano i moderatori  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Finchè non è presente nulla di particolarmente utile ma solo "la mia linux box si cambia nome da sola in HAL 9000 aiutooooooooooooooo" il subforum è piu che adatto!
> 
> Questa divisione lascerebbe nel forum principale informazioni rilevanti, e i discorsi che non conducono a nulla resteranno nel sub. 

 

L'idea é interessante, ma non sarebbe piú un forum (e men che mai "un forum di supporto a gentoo") semmai sarebbe un esperimento di stesura collettiva di un libro... un pó wiki e un pó drupal, per intenderci.

Con o senza subforum(s) lo scopo di questo posto non cambia: offrire supporto a gentoo in lingua italiana. Quello di fare un repository di post "d'ecellenza" non é esattamente un obiettivo fondamentale... certo, é un qualcosa che se succede fa piacere ma se non arriva pazienza, l'obiettivo fondamentale é sembra dare il supporto. Poco importa se chi ha bisogno di tale supporto non sa/ricorda/trova il modo di cambiare il nome della sua macchina.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

My 2 cents

- OffTopic è un nome fuorviante, diamoci dentro con l'autoironia, chiamiamolo pasta & pizza e morta lì

- Come i cugini teutonici, credo anche noi dovremmo dotarci di una sezione di howto+Tips'nTricks+Italians_do_it_better per un totale di 3 sezioni italiane

- Discussioni generiche su programmi tipo mplayer o beepmediaplayer o altri credo dovrebbero andar a finire cmq nella sezione main. In fondo se un programma gira su linux, girerà anche su gentoo [e se non ci gira ci creiamo noi l'ebuild  :Mr. Green: ], no? E se gira su gentoo è inerente a gentoo IMHO.

- L'OT come lo conosciamo noi dovrebbe credo sopravvivere solo in pasta&pizza

- Yum castagne calde, che bbone [rediretto da mod in pasta&pizza  :Laughing:  ]

- Vostro onore ho finito

- Annunci che poi vanno a finire in ambito GeCHI [quindi eventuali GentooPub o GentooDays o partecipazioni a fiere] dove dovranno esser postati?

- complimenti hai mods, assieme ai crucchi siamo la community nazionale che spacca di più

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> - Come i cugini teutonici, credo anche noi dovremmo dotarci di una sezione di howto+Tips'nTricks+Italians_do_it_better per un totale di 3 sezioni italiane

 

Non sono daccordo. Tutto funzionava quando era uno e adesso ce ne vogliono almeno 10? Beh, in quel caso meglio ritornare allo stato iniziale, che almeno era piú facile da leggere.

Se in futuro si manifesterá l'esigenza di un ulteriore subforum in futuro ci si penserá.

 *Quote:*   

> - Discussioni generiche su programmi tipo mplayer o beepmediaplayer o altri credo dovrebbero andar a finire cmq nella sezione main. In fondo se un programma gira su linux, girerà anche su gentoo [e se non ci gira ci creiamo noi l'ebuild ], no? E se gira su gentoo è inerente a gentoo IMHO.

 

Si e no. Anche "KDE vs Gnome" é inerente a Gentoo, cosí come "quale portatile comprare"o fregnacciate simili. Tuttavia non sono poi cosí importanti ai fini del supporto.

Certo, se so tratta di usare beepmediaplayer con gentoo la cosa cambia.

 *Quote:*   

> - Annunci che poi vanno a finire in ambito GeCHI [quindi eventuali GentooPub o GentooDays o partecipazioni a fiere] dove dovranno esser postati?

 

La domanda é interessante. I GentooPub sicuramente sicuramente nel subforum, a prescidere dal nome dello stesso.

Sul GDay, le riunioni e le fiere e quant'altro si puó discutere, anche se non vedo problemi ad usare il subforum anche per questi, visto che non mi sembrano particolarmente inerenti al supporto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   - Come i cugini teutonici, credo anche noi dovremmo dotarci di una sezione di howto+Tips'nTricks+Italians_do_it_better per un totale di 3 sezioni italiane 
> 
> Non sono daccordo. Tutto funzionava quando era uno e adesso ce ne vogliono almeno 10? Beh, in quel caso meglio ritornare allo stato iniziale, che almeno era piú facile da leggere.
> 
> Se in futuro si manifesterá l'esigenza di un ulteriore subforum in futuro ci si penserá.

 

Mi sà che la frase era ambigua: qul che mi auspico io è :

- main

  - $(howto+Tips'nTricks+Italians_do_it_better)

  - Pasta & Pizza

Per il resto io metterei gli annunci nel main forum solo per una questione di visibilità. Oppure sarebbe figo assai se i post sticky avessero anche un'opzione: metti in sticky nel forum ed in tutti i sottoforum, così si risolverebbe la questione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mi sà che la frase era ambigua: qul che mi auspico io è :

 

No, non era ambigua, avevo capito.

Semplicemente non vedo l'urgenza del forum aggiuntivo, ma ci vedo i rischi.

- Dopo l'apertura di questo arriverà qualcun'altro a lamentare la mancanza di un forum dedicato a "qualcos'altro" (multimedia, Desktop Environment, balli regionali)

- Un certo numero di utenti andra' direttamente nel forum figo ignorando le richieste di chi, nuovo ed inesperto, posta nel primo forum. E si ritorna al rischio di perdere di vista lo scopo del forum

- La documentazione ufficiale gentoo "tradotta", che già viene ignorata da molti utenti perderà ulteriormente di valore per molti, e a rimetterci saranno i soliti "neo arrivati".

 *Quote:*   

> Per il resto io metterei gli annunci nel main forum solo per una questione di visibilità.

 

Se l'argomento é trattato nel subforum mettere uno stiky che ricordi qualcosa nel forum principale servirebbe solo a generare entropia. E a far si che il forum principale si arricchisca di sticky che potrebbero non interessare gli utenti del forum principale.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Quello che fanno nel forum internazionale è per una questione di LINGUA e di ORDINE non di GHETTIZZAZIONE!

 

A ok il forum internazionale puo' essere ordinato e quello italiano invece no... 

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma qui è mai possibile che per dire la propria ci si  deve scontrare sempre con persone estremamente insuperbite che non vedono al di là del proprio naso?!!

 

Tu fai attacchi personali  mentre io mi sono solo rivolto in malo modo (senza pentimento) su una tua affermazione e non sulla persona. Quindi chi e' che non porta rispetto? Finisco qua il discorso perche' ho imparato che parlare con certe persone e' una perdita di tempo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusa fedeli se mi permetto di suggerirtelo...   :Embarassed: 

Non potreste continuare questa amena discussione via pm?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

come giÃ  altri hanno consigliato, io penso che sia sufficiente solo un'altro subforums specifico per la documentazione/tips, e lasciare inalterato tutto quanto, compresa la politica di gestione degli OT (che si Ã¨ sempre rivelata efficiente... almeno fino ad ora).

Unica nota, se Ã¨ possibile, rinominare il subforum 'OFF-TOPIC' perchÃ¨ Ã¨ davvero MOLTO forbiante!! si rischia che le cose utili non vengano viste da nessuno e che i nuovi arrivati non trovino informazioni/thread invece utili.

(tutto rigorosamente IMHO)

----------

## Anthony55789

Piuttosto di fare una sezione dedicata alle discussioni non si poteva realizzare qualcosa di piu utile per la comunità in generale e inerente alla funzione del forum.

Sarebbe stato bello piuttosto che avrebbero creato una sezione utile del tipo Sezione per newbies giustificato dai seguenti motivi:

1)Molte delle persone nn provano gentoo perchè ritengono che la distro sia piuttosto difficile da usare (è vero pero nn poi tanto visto la valida documentazione) e in parte perchè molte volte nn trovano il supporto che introducano queste persone che vogliono provare questa distro, tipo si potrebbe creare questa sottosezione e in questa sezione creare una specie di post utilissimi per coloro che cominciano e si vogliono destreggiare in questo bella distro.

2)Farebbe da catalizzatore alla diffusione del progetto Gentoo Installer perchè secondo me imho ci saranno un sacco di persone che avranno difficolta nel installare, lo so che in molti di voi ritengono l'installazione sia come un rito d'iniziazzione masai per l'accesso al fantastico mondo gentoo pero l'installer puo anche servire per coloro che fanno un primo approccio su gentoo e nn se la sentono di stare a scrivere passo passo le cose da fare piuttosto di fare le stesse cose via modalità grafica sempre agendo nella configurazione pari passo o per pura neccesità di fare copie veloci di un sistema su piu pc (lo so che esiste lo stage 4 personalizzato) pero a differenza che puoi crearti delle personalizazzioni di opzioni installazioni in piu computer nello stesso tempo o quasi o nel montare uno stage 4 che risulta omogeneo per tutti i computer.

Con questo spero di non aver scatenato un flame o la ira funesta dei veterani del forum ma che prendano di buon grado i consigli che ho esposto qui di seguito.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Sarebbe stato bello piuttosto che avrebbero creato una sezione utile del tipo Sezione per newbies giustificato dai seguenti motivi:

 

Domanda: dalla tua esperienza/impressioni, il forum italiano "normale" ha dei problemi per chi si accosta a gentoo? Se si, quali?

(se preferisci puoi rispondermi anche via pm)

----------

## knefas

Anche se pare che il forum per la documentazione sia utile (e io stesso lo contavo pochi post piu' su) rimango sempre dell'idea che un forum non sia il posto migliore per la documentazione. Ci sono i wiki di Gentoo Italia e quello internazionale che sono molto piu' adatti.

Un post con [HOW-TO] nel titolo e' piu' che sufficiente a tenere ordinato il forum e facilitare la ricerca, senza bisogno di alcun subforum. Ovviamente IMHO.  :Smile: 

Ah, non credo che ci saranno problemi di post fatti solo per un postcount++...ma magari si potrebbe comunque fare come nel forum internazionale, che i post qui non contino....

----------

## federico

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Un post con [HOW-TO] nel titolo e' piu' che sufficiente a tenere ordinato il forum e facilitare la ricerca, senza bisogno di alcun subforum. Ovviamente IMHO. 

 

Questa obiezione secondo me potrebbe essere valida SE il sistema di ricerca del forum phpbb2 funzionasse bene.

Il problema vero e' invece che il sistema di ricerca fa un po' cilecca e per trovare gli howto c'e' sempre un po' da smadonnare, secondo me. Io stesso devo avere scritto due o tre howto e quando li ho cercati perche' mi serviva trovarli ho avuto parecchie difficolta', io che li ho scritti... (E sono taggati howto, solo che non saltano fuori tutti, non saltano fuori sempre, cose di questo tipo)

Inoltre io ho dato una scorsa piu' di una volta alla lista di howto sul forum internazionale giusto per vedere se c'era qualcosa che poteva interesarmi, senza un obiettivo ben preciso, e ho trovato un po' di cose che mi sono tornate utili, questo con la funzione di ricerca va perso...

Io sarei a favore, se invece si ritiene che sia meglio mettere tutto su un wiki, la questione e' diversa (anche se ritengo che pubblicare un howto su un wiki richieda piu' lavoro e maggiore precisione che farlo sul forum, e quindi personalmente eviterei di postarlo)

PS:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda: dalla tua esperienza/impressioni, il forum italiano "normale" ha dei problemi per chi si accosta a gentoo? Se si, quali?

 

Io trovo che il forum normale sia sufficiente per porre questioni anche banali o ingenue stile niubbo, (che poi, anche gli anziani fanno a volte domande di tale stampo) ; c'e' da dire che capita che un post da novizio venga trattato "male" perche' non si e' ricercato, perche' non si sono letti gli howto, e via discorrendo. Io spezzo una lancia nel dire che qualche volta e' capitato anche a me di porre domande ovvie anche dopo una ricerca, semplicemente non avevo capito o non avevo inteso.

Dopo tutto questo giro di parole, il succo era che secondo me il forum normale va bene anche per le domande di novizi; dovrebbe stare agli esperienziati la buona educazione di rispondere cortesemente  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Sarebbe stato bello piuttosto che avrebbero creato una sezione utile del tipo Sezione per newbies giustificato dai seguenti motivi:

 

Ma anche il forum internazionale all'inizio aveva questa sezione che poi e' diventata Installing Gentoo perche' i problemi per chi inizia sono quelli di installazione, quindi non la trovo un'idea che migliorerebbe l'ordine o attirerebbe piu gente.

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> nn se la sentono di stare a scrivere passo passo le cose da fare piuttosto di fare le stesse cose via modalità grafica sempre agendo nella configurazione pari passo o per pura neccesità di fare copie veloci di un sistema su piu pc

 

Allora queste persone hanno sbagliato distribuzione, se non si ha pazienza e' inutile mettersi a usare gentoo che di pazienza ne serve molta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *knefas wrote:*   Un post con [HOW-TO] nel titolo e' piu' che sufficiente a tenere ordinato il forum e facilitare la ricerca, senza bisogno di alcun subforum. Ovviamente IMHO.  
> 
> Questa obiezione secondo me potrebbe essere valida SE il sistema di ricerca del forum phpbb2 funzionasse bene.

 

Concordo in pieno con federico. Il search di phpbb2 non funziona per nulla bene.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io sarei a favore, se invece si ritiene che sia meglio mettere tutto su un wiki, la questione e' diversa (anche se ritengo che pubblicare un howto su un wiki richieda piu' lavoro e maggiore precisione che farlo sul forum, e quindi personalmente eviterei di postarlo)

 

Qui rischiamo di andare OT, comunuque un wiki é l'esatto contrario di quello che hai detto... infatti un howto nel forum può essere modificato solo dall'autore e dai moderatori. Un Howto su un wiki può essere modificato da tutti quelli che lo leggono, quindi anche se la precisione iniziale non é elevata più persone possono intervenire per modificare in maniera più precisa, evidenziare parti obsolete e via dicendo.

Peraltro va detto che il wiki esiste.

Tuttavia, dopo il periodo di boom iniziale (in cui fedeliallalinea e Stefano si sono smazzati tutti gli howto presenti nel forum) sempre meno gente ha scritto/tradotto nuovi howto.

 *federico wrote:*   

> c'e' da dire che capita che un post da novizio venga trattato "male" perche' non si e' ricercato, perche' non si sono letti gli howto, e via discorrendo. Io spezzo una lancia...

 

Io ne spezzo anche due o tre di lance, magari sulla schiena di chi risponde in maniera particolarmente inacidita quando non é proprio il caso.

----------

## Anthony55789

Allore per prima cosa mi devo scusare per questo pezzo qui del mio post ho esagerato un bel po scusate  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Molte delle persone nn provano gentoo perchè ritengono che la distro sia piuttosto difficile da usare (è vero pero nn poi tanto visto la valida documentazione) e in parte perchè molte volte nn trovano il supporto che introducano queste persone che vogliono provare questa distro

 

 *Quote:*   

> Domanda: dalla tua esperienza/impressioni, il forum italiano "normale" ha dei problemi per chi si accosta a gentoo? Se si, quali? 
> 
> (se preferisci puoi rispondermi anche via pm)

 

ringrazio randomaze di aver preso di buon grado le mie critiche anche se dopo aver riletto e riflettuto ammetto di aver esagerato nel mio post ad esporre con alcuni termini quindi ho preferito risponderti sul forum rispetto via pm perchè voglio dire come la penso in trasparenza:

io penso che la sezione italiana è bella e ricca anche di tanti bei howto alcuni sfiziosi e ci sta gente in gamba (davvero!) pero in questa sezione sarebbe buono che si facesse qualche guida che tipo spiega come configurare il kernel (nei punti salienti) e gli errori piu comuni nell'installazione e come procedere perchè anche il piu bravo con i sistemi linux alla prima volta che installa gentoo nn e detto che debba riuscire subito al installazione ma sarebbe buono che si facesse un punto di riferimento dove si apprende dagli errori commessi.

Se uno va vedere il forum italiano nella stramaggioranza sono post relativi al networing e (relativemente) pochi quelli del installazione e per trovarli come dice federico e fedeli il searcher nn è poi tanto affidabile e quindi crea difficolta a coloro che vogliono cercare ma non trovano, basterebbe anche che si aggiungesse un qualcosa del tipo post utilissimo al forum italiano con una sezione per coloro che cominciano dove possono rivedere e apprendere dagli errori piu comuni per poter procedere senza aprire post già aperti.

In pratica voglio dire che nn voglio rivoluzionare il forum pero che si renda piu accessibile l'uso di questo bellissimo sistema poi parlo anche per esperienza personale: conosco un sacco di persone che usano slackware da un bel po e trovano difficoltoso anche loro l'installazione ed essendo lunga l'installazione difficilmente riprovano poi ci sono altre persone che dopo avergli fatta provare considerano la migliore distro in assoluto e nn scherzo nel dire questo è la pura verità pero l'unico neo dicono che è quello del installazione.

 *Quote:*   

> Un post con [HOW-TO] nel titolo e' piu' che sufficiente a tenere ordinato il forum e facilitare la ricerca, senza bisogno di alcun subforum. Ovviamente IMHO. 

 

Quoto quanto affermi pero ci sta il problema come esposto da federico e fedeliallalinea che phpbb2 con tutto lo sforzo che mettono lo staff di gentoo per renderlo piu funzionale nn vale un granchè...tutto qui

 *Quote:*   

> Ma anche il forum internazionale all'inizio aveva questa sezione che poi e' diventata Installing Gentoo perche' i problemi per chi inizia sono quelli di installazione, quindi non la trovo un'idea che migliorerebbe l'ordine o attirerebbe piu gente.

 

Ti dico la verità di questa cosa nn la sapevo.

 *Quote:*   

> Allora queste persone hanno sbagliato distribuzione, se non si ha pazienza e' inutile mettersi a usare gentoo che di pazienza ne serve molta

 

Quoto ma in parte ci sta anche gente che nn se la sente di passare la maggior parte del tempo a seguire passo passo l'installazione testuale con il rischio di dimenticarsi un passaggio o di aver settato qualcosa di fondamentale di profilo hardware seguendo le stesse e identiche cose in modalità grafica, tipo se uno fa errore durante l'installazione con la modalita grafica lo puo ricorregere rifacendola pero certamente piu veloce della stessa cosa fatta via terminale ovviamente questo imho.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> sarebbe buono che si facesse qualche guida che tipo spiega come configurare il kernel (nei punti salienti) e gli errori piu comuni nell'installazione e come procedere perchè anche il piu bravo con i sistemi linux alla prima volta che installa gentoo nn e detto che debba riuscire subito al installazione ma sarebbe buono che si facesse un punto di riferimento dove si apprende dagli errori commessi.
> 
> Se uno va vedere il forum italiano nella stramaggioranza sono post relativi al networing e (relativemente) pochi quelli del installazione e per trovarli come dice federico e fedeli il searcher nn è poi tanto affidabile e quindi crea difficolta a coloro che vogliono cercare ma non trovano, basterebbe anche che si aggiungesse un qualcosa del tipo post utilissimo al forum italiano con una sezione per coloro che cominciano dove possono rivedere e apprendere dagli errori piu comuni per poter procedere senza aprire post già aperti.

 

Esiste una sezione del genere ed e' la raccolta di FAQ , dove una partecipazione della comunita' sarebbe ben accetta per anpliarla e corregerla.

----------

## Anthony55789

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Anthony55789 wrote:*   sarebbe buono che si facesse qualche guida che tipo spiega come configurare il kernel (nei punti salienti) e gli errori piu comuni nell'installazione e come procedere perchè anche il piu bravo con i sistemi linux alla prima volta che installa gentoo nn e detto che debba riuscire subito al installazione ma sarebbe buono che si facesse un punto di riferimento dove si apprende dagli errori commessi.
> 
> Se uno va vedere il forum italiano nella stramaggioranza sono post relativi al networing e (relativemente) pochi quelli del installazione e per trovarli come dice federico e fedeli il searcher nn è poi tanto affidabile e quindi crea difficolta a coloro che vogliono cercare ma non trovano, basterebbe anche che si aggiungesse un qualcosa del tipo post utilissimo al forum italiano con una sezione per coloro che cominciano dove possono rivedere e apprendere dagli errori piu comuni per poter procedere senza aprire post già aperti. 
> 
> Esiste una sezione del genere ed e' la raccolta di FAQ , dove una partecipazione della comunita' sarebbe ben accetta per anpliarla e corregerla.

 

Capito se ho un po di tempo libero provvedo di fare una specie di faq sui problemi piu comuni durante l'installazione o qualsiasi altra persona che voglia contribuire ovvio solo che ultimamente nn ho tanto tanto tempo da dedicare per via della community che mi chiama spesso cmq se devo contribuire potete contare anche su di me.

Tanto siamo una famiglia un po numerosa pero pur sempre una famiglia pronta a crescere e a migliorare...

grandi come sempre.

Spero soltanto che il commento del post di prima non abbia urtato nn era nella mia intenzione alcune volte mi capita di essere un po troppo duro con i commenti se ho urtato la sensibilità di voi mod. nn era il senso che volevo dare al reply e se lo è stato questo chiedo venia.

Il vostro lavoro lo fate e lo fate anche bene (se no benissimo) solo che facendo parte di una community che mi sta molto a cuore tendo a dire delle cose che possono essere "eresie?!" e possono offondere non volevo fare questo il mio obbiettivo era quello di rendere la community migliore di quella che è ora e avendo visto una sezione di discussione libera e di off-topic su un forum come il GENTOO FORUM (tanto di lettera maiuscola) che considero il forum piu serio per eccellenza ci sono rimasto nn male ma malino...

ma se la sezione discussione funge anche da sezione per raggrupamento di discussioni sul campo informatico e nn solo prettamente off-topic mi fa piacere allora sarà mio obbiettivo postare qualche cosa di IT nn prettamente di gentoo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Anthony55789: Non hai urtato nessuno ho solo riportato il luce una raccolta che secondo me dovrebbe aver eun supporto maggiore dalla comunita' cosi' da renderla utile e utilizzabile

----------

## randomaze

 *Anthony55789 wrote:*   

> Spero soltanto che il commento del post di prima non abbia urtato nn era nella mia intenzione alcune volte mi capita di essere un po troppo duro con i commenti se ho urtato la sensibilità di voi mod. nn era il senso che volevo dare al reply e se lo è stato questo chiedo venia.

 

Tranquillo, non ha urtato nessuno... semplicemente hai attivato un campanello di allarme visto che, nonostante forum, subforum e quant'altro, lo scopo fondamentale per cui siamo qui sono i problemi degli utenti Gentoo relativi a Gentoo.

E, tra tutti gli utenti, quelli che si accostano a Gentoo per la prima volta sono forse i più bisognosi di supporto.

Colgo l'occasione per estendere l'invito fatto a te... se qualcuno ha problemi e/o perplessità relative all'andamento e all'effettivo aiuto che offre il forum non esiti a farsi avanti e a parlarne (anche in privato).

----------

## Anthony55789

Allora ho dato un occhiata e ho visto effettivamente come già sapevo che ci stavano alcuni howto che spiagavano a chi sta alle primi armi le funzioni principali del sistema tipo come questa per fare un esempio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-260006-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-samba+stampante.html

A questo punto servirebbe un bella faq che spieghi gli errori piu comuni durante l'installazione tipo kernel, conf. di grub e come risolverli e poi se eventualmente si parla già in altri thread già aperti si potrebbero linkare in questo, un altra cosa da fare piu avanti un topic dove spiega il sistema gentoo e cosa diversifica dalle altre distribuzioni e un link breve alle principali guide di gentoo e dei riferimenti italiani dovrebbe essere uno specie di post riepilogativo del sistema su cosa bisogna vedere prima di cominciare per interderci un po come avviene nei post utilissimi d'altro canto pero si potrebbe aggiungere un riepilogo sul sistema e sui principali progetti del tipo gentoo installer da aggiungere come link ai post utilissimi cmq vedrò nel tempo libero di realizzare questo howto o come detto prima qualsiasi altra persona che lo vuole realizzare.Last edited by Anthony55789 on Thu Nov 03, 2005 1:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io sarei a favore, se invece si ritiene che sia meglio mettere tutto su un wiki, la questione e' diversa (anche se ritengo che pubblicare un howto su un wiki richieda piu' lavoro e maggiore precisione che farlo sul forum, e quindi personalmente eviterei di postarlo) 
> 
> Qui rischiamo di andare OT, comunuque un wiki é l'esatto contrario di quello che hai detto... infatti un howto nel forum può essere modificato solo dall'autore e dai moderatori. Un Howto su un wiki può essere modificato da tutti quelli che lo leggono, quindi anche se la precisione iniziale non é elevata più persone possono intervenire per modificare in maniera più precisa, evidenziare parti obsolete e via dicendo.

 

Si e' corretto, mi sono espresso male ed ho scritto una cosa piu' personale che altro, sono io che mi faccio problemi nel pubblicare cose che so non essere di "pregevole fattura"   :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Mi permetto di sponsorizzare ancora la mia soluzione  :Embarassed:  (postata in pag.2, se non sbaglio...)...

Secondo voi non risolverebbe il fatto di far perdere visibilità a post OT rispetto a Gentoo ma non rispetto al resto del mondo Linux/OpenSource/Informatica? Always IMHO, ovviamente!

Bè, fatemi sapere che ne pensate!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Italian (cioè il vecchio forum, con solo thread Gentoo-Related)
> 
> 2) Docs (Come detto da altri...Dove mettere HOWTO, TIPS etc...)
> ...

 

Che era qualcosa del genere giusto?

Si e' quello che pensavo anche io alla fine.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 1) Italian (cioè il vecchio forum, con solo thread Gentoo-Related)
> 
> 2) Docs (Come detto da altri...Dove mettere HOWTO, TIPS etc...)
> ...

 

Ok, allora non sono pazzo...  :Very Happy: 

A me sembra una ottima soluzione (strano...sono d'accordo con me!  :Laughing: )...Perchè tutti voi lamentate il fatto che OT incorpora troppe cose...A 'sto punto dividiamo, no?

Per quanto riguarda Docs, magari puo' essere superfluo...Ma quello che forse ci interessa è la divisione tra 3 e 4...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io continuo a quotare panda

----------

## randomaze

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ok, allora non sono pazzo... 
> 
> A me sembra una ottima soluzione (strano...sono d'accordo con me! )...Perchè tutti voi lamentate il fatto che OT incorpora troppe cose...A 'sto punto dividiamo, no?

 

No, non sei pazzo, tuttavia non tieni conto del fatto che non é possibile dare a tutti i forum nazionali una moltitudine si subforum.

----------

## makoomba

bah, troppi subforums mi sembrano una complicazione inutile.

prima tenevo solo una tab, adesso due, con quattro ne servirebbero altrettante.

imho, per gli howto va bene il sistema attuale, aggiungerei solo un box in fondo con le ultime aggiunte.

così è più semplice individuare le newentry.

my 2c

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, non sei pazzo, tuttavia non tieni conto del fatto che non é possibile dare a tutti i forum nazionali una moltitudine si subforum.

 

a me andrebbero bene anche solo 2, ma in quello OT ci metterei solo quello che è veramente OT, non come ora.. (tipo le discossioni filosofiche nel subforum OT, e il resto (post su gentoo, config di gnome/apache ecc ecc) nel forum italiano, anche se non sono strettamente legate a gentoo)

----------

## federico

Randomaze, come abbiamo fatto ad ottenere il subforum ? Volevo sapere se voi mod eravate andati a domandarlo o se e' arrivato per grazia divina, cosi' giusto perche' sono curioso di capire come funziona la politica interna al forum gentoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Randomaze, come abbiamo fatto ad ottenere il subforum ? Volevo sapere se voi mod eravate andati a domandarlo o se e' arrivato per grazia divina, cosi' giusto perche' sono curioso di capire come funziona la politica interna al forum gentoo

 

Diciamo che sia gli italiani che i germanici hanno fatto un po' di pressione per averli   :Razz:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Volevo sapere se voi mod eravate andati a domandarlo o se e' arrivato per grazia divina, cosi' giusto perche' sono curioso di capire come funziona la politica interna al forum gentoo

 

Noi lo abbiamo chiesto più di un anno fa, la risposta é stata "presto uscirà phpBB 2.2 che li supporta nativamente". Poi doveva uscire entro la fine dell'anno e via dicendo.

La svolta é stata quando oltre a noi a sentire l'esigenza sono stati anche i tedeschi, probabilmente unita al fatto che alle date di rilaschio di phpBB2.2 non ci crede più nessuno. A quel punto, considerando che la versione di phpBB usata da questi forum é già pesantementa patchata si é deciso di patcharla ulteriormente. Ed eccoci qui.

----------

## Onip

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> a me andrebbero bene anche solo 2, ma in quello OT ci metterei solo quello che è veramente OT, non come ora.. (tipo le discossioni filosofiche nel subforum OT, e il resto (post su gentoo, config di gnome/apache ecc ecc) nel forum italiano, anche se non sono strettamente legate a gentoo) 

 

Quoto, paradossalmente a ,me andava bene pure uno solo...

----------

## X-Drum

Salve a tutti!!

stavo pensando una cosa da giorni e volevo sottoporla ai voti della comunita:

Pensavo appunto all'apertura di un nuovo subforum contente sostanzialmente

documentazione per:

-la post installazione e configurazione di gentoo

-la configurazione dei principali servizi "vitali" (syslogger,net,wireless net,ecc)

-la configurazione di alcuni diffusi servizi (apache,mysql,pure-ftpd,dhcp,iptables)

-configurazione di periferiche aggiuntive o che comportano l'emersione di drivers

scoroporati dal kernel (nvidia,ati,bluetooth,irda,ecc,)

-varie ed eventuali (acpi,swsusp,coolNquiet, per rendere l'idea)

ora, già "possediamo" parecchio materiale inerente a quanto citato sopra,

ad alcuni potrebbe sembrare futile un lavoro del genere, e mi rendo conto

che per i moderatori questo significa aggiungere altro lavoro al loro già stressante

(talvolta imho) compito.

Ma secondo la mia visione della cosa/idea dovrebbe essere un sub-forum di tipo

read-only dove in realtà non si posterà quasi mai, ma dove verrano spostati e riorganizzati

di volta in volta tutti gli how-to (che nel frattempo potrebbero essere aggiornati o ampliati

dai rispettivi autori).

Inoltre il forum generico resterebbe disponibile come forum di "spooling" e per il troubleshotting

il subforum ot per gli ot o altro (quando sarà definito/deciso)

Penso che potrebbe essere vantaggioso per i seguenti motivi:

1)questo è il 1° luogo/punto di riferimento per gentoo in italia ed è giusto che fornisca tutto il supporto possibile

2)già possediamo mooolte guide/howto grazie all'ottimo lavoro di coloro che le hanno create

3)forse finalmente riusciremmo a risolvere il solito problema: "....io ho cercato giuro ma non trovo nulla..."

o comunque in tal modo si faciliterà la ricerca di topic "gettonati"

ebbene ai posteri l'ardua sentenza che il pool abbia inizio!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

io hoi votato si, però anche un "X-Drum, ti droghi troppo o non a sufficienza"

non sarebbe stato male!   :Wink: 

però credo che il subforum docs sia quasi indispensabile allo stato delle cose. non si può cercare un howto non sapendo nemmeno se è in un forum o nell'altro, come anche sarebbe utilie per  diletto ritrovare tutti gli howto nello stesso posto e quindi trovare spiegazioni per argomenti vari, magari non quello che si stava cercando.

----------

## grentis

Ho votato no perchè secondo me basta un post contenenti i link ai vari thread con la relativa documentazione e tenere aggiornato solo quello! Un intero subforum mi sembra davvero eccessivo...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anche secondo me sarebbe utile, da provare almeno.   :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

ho votato "potremmo provare".

personalmente preferivo quasi prima quando non c'erano i subforums (forse è solo questione di abitudine???), ma in ogni caso un subforum per la documentazione ci potrebbe stare. al  momento la documentazione è messa come sticky in un unico 3d...quindi non sarebbe male averla tutta in un subforum...magari ancora meglio suddivisa.

non so perchè ma la cosa allo stesso tempo non mi convince, per questo non ho votato un si secco, ma come ripeto magari è solo questione di abitudine.

se si decidesse di fare un subforum per la documentazione, per me cmq non tutti potrebbero scriverci, credo sia molto meglio se soltanto i moderatori possono aprire nuovi 3d come è già ora nel 3d della doc. questo per essere sicuri che nel subforum ci sia solo documentazione di qualità.

io la vedo così....come sempre IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Io voto si e sono daccordo con ciò detto da luna80.

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> se si decidesse di fare un subforum per la documentazione, per me cmq non tutti potrebbero scriverci, credo sia molto meglio se soltanto i moderatori possono aprire nuovi 3d come è già ora nel 3d della doc. questo per essere sicuri che nel subforum ci sia solo documentazione di qualità. 

 

----------

## X-Drum

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ho votato no perchè secondo me basta un post contenenti i link ai vari thread con la relativa documentazione e tenere aggiornato solo quello! Un intero subforum mi sembra davvero eccessivo...

 

noto solo adesso che i nostri "colleghi" tedeschi hanno un subforum per la documentazione

(ad occhio poiche non conosco il tedesco) chissa cosa contiene, ovvero che tipo di documentazione

contiene

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> stavo pensando una cosa da giorni e volevo sottoporla ai voti della comunita:
> 
> Pensavo appunto all'apertura di un nuovo subforum contente sostanzialmente
> 
> documentazione per:

 

X-Drum, prova a spiegarmi per quale motivo non dovrei chiudere questo post o fare il merge con quest'altro.

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> X-Drum, prova a spiegarmi per quale motivo non dovrei chiudere questo post o fare il merge con quest'altro.

 

come tu giustamente hai scritto:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Naturalmente a prescindere dagli argomenti, la discrezionalitá del moderatore per decidere se chiudere al primo accenno di attivitá illegali e/o flame e/o discussione accalorata rimane. Senza se e senza ma.
> 
> 

 

ora tempo fa ho chiesto cosa dovrebbe stare nel subforum ot e cosa non,

a questo punto mi rimetto al tuo giudizio: fai quello che piu' ti pare giusto...

chiamatemi quando avrete stabilito una linea precisa, io saro' limitato

forse ma in quel dato momento ritenevo IT postare sul forum principale

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ora tempo fa ho chiesto cosa dovrebbe stare nel subforum ot e cosa non,

 

Il problema non é che dovevi postare nel subforum, ma che il tuo post é duplicato. Quello che tu proponi con un sondaggio Ciccio Bueo lo ha proposto il 31 Ottobre.

E mi sembrerebbe corretto continuare la discussione li. Il motivo per cui non so se chiudere il tuo thread é la presenza del sondaggio, che in quel thread non avrebbe senso.

----------

## federico

Ritenendo la precisazione di randomaze sensata, aggiungo la mia perche' si tratta di un sondaggio. Come proposto gia' nell'altro thread mi ero dimostrato favorevole se non promotore di una soluzione di questo tipo. Tuttavia, quando compri la droga, chiama anche me, magari smezziamo  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

mea culpa fustigatemi

mi sono evidentemente perso l'intervento di ciccio_bueo e a quanto pare anche quello di

federico, quindi ripeto se tutto cio è clamorosamente OT,duplicato,o altro 

non posso fare altro che scusarmi e ancora una volta purtroppo darti dell'altro lavoro...

 *federico wrote:*   

> tuttavia, quando compri la droga, chiama anche me, magari smezziamo 

 

purtroppo geograficamente parlando ci sono dei grossi vincoli magari ti faccio un pacco celere 3  :Mr. Green: 

asdf

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> non posso fare altro che scusarmi e ancora una volta purtroppo darti dell'altro lavoro...

 

No problem... comunque ho fatto il merge, il sondaggio é rimasto ma ho tolto l'opzione relativa ai tuoi gusti farmacologicici  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  il sondaggio é rimasto ma ho tolto l'opzione relativa ai tuoi gusti farmacologicici 

 

lal era solo una battuta

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> lal era solo una battuta

 

Lo so, infatti l'unico voto che hai ricevuto era il mio  :Mr. Green: 

Piú che altro in questo thread non c'entrava molto  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   lal era solo una battuta 
> 
> Lo so, infatti l'unico voto che hai ricevuto era il mio 
> 
> 

 

asd sotto sotto in te c'è del lamer asdsf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ho votato no perchè secondo me basta un post contenenti i link ai vari thread con la relativa documentazione e tenere aggiornato solo quello! Un intero subforum mi sembra davvero eccessivo...

 

Potrei essere d'accordo il problema che la lista sta diventando troppo lunga e di difficile gestione, inoltre in piu' di un occasione (quando ero anche io alla moderazione) sono stati persi alcuni howto.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrei essere d'accordo il problema che la lista sta diventando troppo lunga e di difficile gestione, inoltre in piu' di un occasione (quando ero anche io alla moderazione) sono stati persi alcuni howto.

 

Quoto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiungo, nel caso non sia già stato detto da qualcun'altro, che avere tutta la doc raccolta è un'ottima occasione per farsi venire nuove idee. Provate a fare un giro con Tips 'n Tricks e vedrete se nelle prime 2 pagine nn troverete almeno un 3d che vi stimolerà a spippolare ancora di più sulla vs Gentoo [Sono esclusi dalla  competizione FonderiaDigitale e Federico, per ovvi motivi di sindrome da spippolatore acuta  :Mr. Green: ]

Per quanto riguarda la moderazione del subforum tips 'n tricks... Se fosse possibile solo ai mod aggiungere/spostare nuovi 3d lì dentro ma tutti potessero poi rispondere a 3d aperto sarebbe imho una gran cosa

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la moderazione del subforum tips 'n tricks... Se fosse possibile solo ai mod aggiungere/spostare nuovi 3d lì dentro ma tutti potessero poi rispondere a 3d aperto sarebbe imho una gran cosa

 

Non so se è possibile... chiederemo algli admin...

In ogni caso grazie per aver agigunto altro lavoro sulla testa di noi mod   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  (come se negli ultimi giorni avessi fatto parecchio e mi potessi lamentare...   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## funkoolow

scusate ma devo proprio esprimere la mia su questo forum OT e sulla divisione in generale.

Secondo me prima si stava meravigliosamente, ci si regolava benissimo riguardo agli OT: alcuni post venivano biasimati, altri chiusi, gli eccessivi tipo spam puro addirittura cancellati. Niente da dire, il forum andava avanti a ci si viveva una meraviglia. All'improvviso questo nuovo forum OT: risultato? ora ho da controllare due forum invece di uno per cercare messaggi interessanti per imparare qualcosa o per dare una mano. Avrei capito un forum dove buttare A DISCREZIONE DEGLI ADMIN i posts più eccessivi e tenerli la lockati o aperti a futura memoria, ma non uno dove postare di propria iniziativa per qualche cosa di supergenerico come un post OT. Insomma, io vivevo il forum italiano come un posto dove mi rifugiavo in cerca di aiuto dopo averle provate tutte, consapevole e responsabile di quello che postavo. Ora vivo come una scissione di personalità, non so più se quello che posto è troppo offtopic o adeguato ad un forum o l'altro.

Qual'è stato il guadagno? C'è stato davvero un guadagno? E' davvero più ordinato ora il forum? Boh, per me ci si sta solo complicando la vita, il forum era il massimo dell'usabilità, ora è il massimo / 2.

Scusate lo sfogo, e spero non ci saranno altri partizionamenti  :Neutral: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Qual'è stato il guadagno? C'è stato davvero un guadagno? E' davvero più ordinato ora il forum? Boh, per me ci si sta solo complicando la vita, il forum era il massimo dell'usabilità, ora è il massimo / 2.

 

Ricordiamoci che molte persone in gamba hanno lasciato il forum gentoo perche' erano stufi di leggere 10 OT su 15 post nuovi. Poi mi chiedo dove sia la difficolta' di tenere aperti 2 tab potrei capire se utilizzeresti IE ma per fortuna sotto linux posso farne a meno di certe amenita'.

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> All'improvviso questo nuovo forum OT: risultato? ora ho da controllare due forum invece di uno per cercare messaggi interessanti per imparare qualcosa o per dare una mano.

 

Lo scopo di questo topic é anche capire il punto esatto dove suddividere i post "che interessano tutti gli utenti" da quelli che "interessano solo una parte degli utenti", per fare in modo che chi non é interessato controlli solo il forum principale.

 *Quote:*   

> A DISCREZIONE DEGLI ADMIN

 

Personalmente sono stanco di sentire evocare queste "discrezionalità", evocate in più punti della discussione.

Va bene che ci deve essere qualcuno che controlli (soggettivamente, l'oggettività non é sempre possibile) che non si parli di illegalità, che i toni non diventino ecessivamente accesi o che non si sfori il numero di post che renderebbe questo forum un bordello difficilmente usabile. Fa parte delle regole del gioco, le accetto e cerco di svolgere il mio compito al meglio delle possibilità.

Ma fare da router per decidere se una discussione é bellissima (e quindi deve avere un forum "privilegiato") o trash (e quindi deve essere messa nel "ghetto") non é una cosa da forum: e' una cosa da direttori di giornali o da funzionari della censura.

Praticamente tutti voi avete l'età per prendere un motorino e andare in giro per la citta, liberi di scegliere se lasciar attraversare la strada a "vecchie con la busta della spesa" o di travolgerle e scappare subito dopo.

E se, per legge, siete abbastanza grandi da poter decidere cosa fare in quel caso, perché non dovreste essere in grado di decidere se quattro righe postate in un forum tematico sono "interessanti per tutti" o sono "una cagata pazzesca"?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Fatico a comprendere tutta questa ositiltà nei confronti dei subforums, quando non c'era tutti (quasi) li chiedevano, ora che c'è la possibilità,  non va bene lo stesso. Mi sembra di leggere un forum di qualche schieramento politico in questi giorni.

Fatico a comprendere, ma apprezzo l'intensità delle discussioni, perchè questo dimostra quanto interesse ci sia nel cercare di migliorare questo forums.

io ripeto che secondo me la divisione migliore è:

forum principale  -> quello che abbiamo sempre conosciuto (senza i tanto criticati ot)

chat ->con gli ot che c'erano prima, ovvero più o meno attinenti a gentoo ma comunque relativi.

doc ->con la documentazione, gli how-to e i tips, con la possibilità di discussione, in quanto se devo leggerli "statici" senza commentarli li leggo sul wiki.

senza subforums, se la comunità aumenta ancora,  potrebbe diventare inutilizzabile un forums unico, a cosa serve un'unica sezione con 500 messaggi nuovi al giorno? credo perderebbe leggibilità.   :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordiamoci che molte persone in gamba hanno lasciato il forum gentoo perche' erano stufi di leggere 10 OT su 15 post nuovi. Poi mi chiedo dove sia la difficolta' di tenere aperti 2 tab potrei capire se utilizzeresti IE ma per fortuna sotto linux posso farne a meno di certe amenita'.

 

mah, perdonami ma mi risulta difficile credere che abbiano potuto rinunciare a un posto utile come il forum gentoo solo perchè c'erano troppi post OT, come se decidessi di non frequentare più il mio locale preferito perchè c'è troppa gente che parla di cose di cui non mi interesso... boh, forse se ne saranno andati perchè non avevano più troppi stimoli e si annoiavano, al di là degli OT o meno  :Rolling Eyes: 

E cmq, nessuna difficoltà tecnica ad aprire due tab, il punto è che mi sembra una divisione utile quanto lo sarebbe quella in cui dividere il forum per gli utenti maschi e quello per gli utenti femmine. Voglio dire, non è una mailing list in cui PER FORZA mi arrivano 10000 messaggi di cui non mi interessa niente e per scoprirlo devo aprirli tutti e 10000. è un forum, e ogni utente ha piena facoltà di leggere questo o quel messaggio. E in quest'ottica, dover cercare in due forum anzichè in uno non è, secondo il mio punto di vista, una miglioria, ma un peggioramento che cmq merita quantomeno di essere discusso.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Personalmente sono stanco di sentire evocare queste "discrezionalità", evocate in più punti della discussione.
> 
> Va bene che ci deve essere qualcuno che controlli (soggettivamente, l'oggettività non é sempre possibile) che non si parli di illegalità, che i toni non diventino ecessivamente accesi o che non si sfori il numero di post che renderebbe questo forum un bordello difficilmente usabile. Fa parte delle regole del gioco, le accetto e cerco di svolgere il mio compito al meglio delle possibilità.
> 
> Ma fare da router per decidere se una discussione é bellissima (e quindi deve avere un forum "privilegiato") o trash (e quindi deve essere messa nel "ghetto") non é una cosa da forum: e' una cosa da direttori di giornali o da funzionari della censura.

 

A parte che il confine fra censura e moderazione è di fatto molto labile, quando dico quello di cui sopra, non penso certo ad una linea editoriale da rispettare rigidamente come se ci si trovasse in questa o quella testata giornalistica politicizzata da una parte o dall'altra. Cioè, il mio scenario non è "stai parlando di kernel, accettato, prima pagina" o "stai parlando di wine, mi dispiace, troppo generico, forum OT". Piuttosto è come era prima della divisione: "per favore, metti il tag [OT] per il tuo post su quant'è bello il tuo desktop con fluxbox" e "Mi dispiace, il fatto che sia nato tuo figlio è bello da sapere ma starebbe meglio nel forum OT, quindi lo sposto per motivi di ordine".

Non so se mi sono spiegato: niente di poliziesco, semplice amministrazione. Come succedeva prima di questo passaggio bi-forum che, ripeto ancora una volta, per me era veramente il massimo del sublime.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Praticamente tutti voi avete l'età per prendere un motorino e andare in giro per la citta, liberi di scegliere se lasciar attraversare la strada a "vecchie con la busta della spesa" o di travolgerle e scappare subito dopo.
> 
> E se, per legge, siete abbastanza grandi da poter decidere cosa fare in quel caso, perché non dovreste essere in grado di decidere se quattro righe postate in un forum tematico sono "interessanti per tutti" o sono "una cagata pazzesca"?

 

Certo, proprio per questo secondo me bastava e avanzava il singolo forum con anteposto il tag [OT] ai relativi topics, invece di un nuovo forum. Avrei capito l'utilità di un forum a parte per la documentazione, dato che i vari post della sezione howto, tips etc cominciano a diventare duri da mantenere. Avrei capito un subforum per i soli annunci di ritrovi, per le richieste di compravendita di pezzi hw: non ho niente da vendere/comprare o non parteciperò mai ad un raduno perchè sono timido ergo non li guardo nemmeno e, che bello! tutti sti messaggi che non mi interessano mi saranno filtrati automaticamente. Ma per il forum dell'OT che è un argomento così vago e poco classificabile, per me non ha certo portatato un miglioramento dell'ordine o della vivibilità del forum, piuttosto ad una dispersione: tant'è che ora devo controllare due forum perchè non so cosa potrebbe sfuggirmi lasciarne uno da parte... non è che so che CATEGORIA di post mi perdo, dato che potrebbe esserci sia un post su configurazione XORG (dato che non è proprio su gentoo, andrebbe nel forum OT ma potrebbe essere cmq molto interessante) che una news su un ritrovo gentoo in provincia di Trieste (che quando mai ci andrò..). E in fondo, al di là della "fatica", è dispersivo dover aprire due tabs...

Resta inteso che le mie osservazioni non vogliono essere denigranti o offensive nei confronti dei mod e del forum in generale, anzi. Poi non so, forse è un problema mio che so novello, che ve devo dì...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Personalmente sono stanco di sentire evocare queste "discrezionalità", []evocate in più punti della discussione.
> 
>  
> 
> A parte che il confine fra censura e moderazione è di fatto molto labile
> ...

 

Tu ti sei spiegato, forse sono io che non ho dato abbastanza enfasi al fatto che stavo dando la mia opinione a tutti quelli che, per un motivo o per l'altro evocavano interventi dall'alto per sistemare/promuovere/bocciare post.

Sulla labilità tra moderazione e censura siamo daccordo, per questo vorrei che la prima fosse limitata al minimo possibile.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> non è che so che CATEGORIA di post mi perdo, dato che potrebbe esserci sia un post su configurazione XORG (dato che non è proprio su gentoo, andrebbe nel forum OT ma potrebbe essere cmq molto interessante)

 

Xorg serve a Gentoo? SI. Bene allora va nel forum principale.[/b]

----------

## Ic3M4n

però è proprio vero che alla gente non va mai bene niente cavolo. 

prima... perchè c'è troppo casino...

adesso perchè devo aprire due tab e lo sforzo per fare C-t in firefox è troppo grande.

perchè tutte le volte che viene fatta una proposta bisogna sempre mettersi a criticare? e perchè se la proposta non viene fatta ci si deve lamentare perchè le cose come sono non vanno bene? purtroppo questa cosa (ed adesso mi lamento anche io) inizia a darmi un po' sui nervi. è stato semplicemente chiesto se si voleva aprire un nuovo subforum con la pura intenzione di "raccogliere" tutti gli how-to degni di nota, in quanto il metodo che si iutilizza adesso, ovvero quello del post sticky che raccoglie la documentazione è di difficile manutenzione e non è aggiornato. detto questo: il subforum OT attualmente è una cosa che di fatto abbiamo, lamentarsi per non sapere dove postare un thread mi sembra una cavolata da bambini da 5 anni. semplicemente leggi le linee guida e posti nel forum che più si avvicina a quello che ti sembra il problema. se sbagli ci sarà di sicuro qualcuno che verrà a romperti le balle.

----------

## funkoolow

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Xorg serve a Gentoo? SI. Bene allora va nel forum principale

 

uhm, da questo punto di vista qualunque pacchetto serve a gentoo... il senso era: tutto ciò che è utilizzabile e/o utilizzato su gentoo ma non è NATIVO di gentoo (come lo sono il kernel, gli ebuilds e loro specifiche d'installazione, il portage stesso) sarebbe OT e quindi andrebbe, a rigor di logica, nel FORUM OT. il punto è che, proprio per questa natura così vaga e variabile nella testa dell'utente riguardo alla classificazione OT, dividendo il forum in due contenitori distinti, uno OT e l'altro no, mi viene naturalmente "censurato" qualcosa che potrei ritenere interessante in base a criteri non proprio condivisibili.

Esempio: questo mio post su samba + rsync. Samba si usa su gentoo? si. Rsync si usa su gentoo? si. Però mi sono detto: mica solo su gentoo, funzionerebbe pure su knoppix, credo... forse sarà OT. Ed ora, invece di stare in vista in un solo forum, magari solo marcato con un tag [OT], si trova in un altro forum, magari mischiato in mezzo a messaggi, perdonatemi l'ardire, potenzialmente meno utili alla comunità intera tipo "il vostro sfondo preferito" o "riunione a Manziana a dicembre".

Boh, scusate l'insistenza ma non è che sono proprio convinto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è stato semplicemente chiesto se si voleva aprire un nuovo subforum con la pura intenzione di "raccogliere" tutti gli how-to degni di nota, in quanto il metodo che si iutilizza adesso, ovvero quello del post sticky che raccoglie la documentazione è di difficile manutenzione e non è aggiornato. detto questo: il subforum OT attualmente è una cosa che di fatto abbiamo, lamentarsi per non sapere dove postare un thread mi sembra una cavolata da bambini da 5 anni. semplicemente leggi le linee guida e posti nel forum che più si avvicina a quello che ti sembra il problema. se sbagli ci sarà di sicuro qualcuno che verrà a romperti le balle.

 

Personalmente, come sto scrivendo nei miei post, un forum per gli howto lo capirei pure, come altri un pò più concreti (come spiegato qualche post fa). Quello che non condivido (ma fino a prova contraria tollero, visto che non sto certo sobillando una rivoluzione o insultando le scelte di qualcuno) è un forum dell'OT quando non si sa manco cosa sarebbe OT e cosa no, quindi, nell'ottica di "le critiche migliorano il mondo, non il silenzio", mi permetto di esprimere questo mio modo di percepire questo cambiamento.

Se siamo d'accordo su questo bene, altrimenti scusate se ho espresso un mio parere nel modo più educato e preciso che potessi  :Confused: 

E non mi lamento certo perchè non ho voglia di aprire un tab in più, ma per il fatto ben più concreto che così il forum lo trovo meno usabile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> mah, perdonami ma mi risulta difficile credere che abbiano potuto rinunciare a un posto utile come il forum gentoo solo perchè c'erano troppi post OT, come se decidessi di non frequentare più il mio locale preferito perchè c'è troppa gente che parla di cose di cui non mi interesso... boh, forse se ne saranno andati perchè non avevano più troppi stimoli e si annoiavano, al di là degli OT o meno 

 

Ma non c'e' nulla da perdonarti io dico quello che e' successo che tu ci creda oppure no

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> non sto certo sobillando una rivoluzione o insultando le scelte di qualcuno) è un forum dell'OT quando non si sa manco cosa sarebbe OT e cosa no

 

non mi sembra meno usabile, non mi sembra più incasinato, non mi sembra meno incasinato. questo è come più volte rimarcato del resto un periodo di transizione in cui trovare il giusto compromesso tra quello che deve essere messo da una parte e cosa dall'altra. come del resto ci si poteva aspettare è logico che le persone ad un cambiamento si sentano un po' smarrite, è solo questione di tempo per abituare tutti e di definire delle regole valide che regolino le logiche di utilizzo dei die forum. 

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  quindi, nell'ottica di "le critiche migliorano il mondo, non il silenzio", mi permetto di esprimere questo mio modo di percepire questo cambiamento. 

  si, scusami se sono stato un po' brusco, non era un colpo sparato verso di te, era un colpo sparato nella massa. saranno alcuni mesi che sto diventando intollerante verso le lamentele a priori (anche frati, suore e preti).

----------

## funkoolow

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma non c'e' nulla da perdonarti io dico quello che e' successo che tu ci creda oppure no

 

Intendevo, perdona lo scetticismo (ovvero, specificavo di non voler offendere nessuno)  :Smile: 

Cmq allora digli che per me non hanno fatto una buona scelta. Avrei capito un abbandono per motivi concreti tipo mancanza di tempo o stimoli, ma non perchè ci sono troppi post OT quando poi (ancora una volta) non si sa manco cosa sia OT e cosa no, e non credo ci sarà mai modo di definirlo per bene, è questa la radice del problema... e poi si critica chi non vuole aprire un tab in più, fosse anche per pigrizia, bah  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps @ ice: np, restiamo con le nostre due visioni diverse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> alcuni post venivano biasimati, altri chiusi, gli eccessivi tipo spam puro addirittura cancellati. 

 

Ci tengo a precisarlo... nessun post che io mi ricordi è mai stato cancellato... Se era spam veniva spostato in "Dustbin", altrimenti veniva chiuso (è successo che alcuni topic contenenti informazioni illegali o dati sensibili venissero "censurati" in alcune parti, ma è sempre stato fatto in maniera trasparente).

Per quanto riguarda la tua confusione (condivisa anche da altri utenti) nel capire cosa sia OT o meno e quindi cosa vada in un forum o nell'altro devo dire che è stata a lungo ponderata.

Infatti siamo del parere che i forum debbano essere divisi seguendo una strategia diversa (questo periodo è servito anche a noi per capire come utilizzare i due forum al meglio).

La nuova divisione probabilmente si incentrerà sulla differenza tra "forum tecnico" e "forum di discussione" dove nel primo convergeranno tutti i post tecnici relativi a gentoo e alla configurazione dei vari pacchetti, nel secondo invece andranno i post (anche tecnici) di carattere generico e tutte le discussioni (quindi anche quelle OT, per cui utilizzeremo la politica di prima).

In questo modo un'utente in cerca di risposte a dei problemi con gentoo o con dei programmi andrà sul primo forum (ricordiamoci che il forum gentoo nasce come forum di "supporto" a gentoo appunto), se invece è in cerca di svago o di spunti interessanti andrà sul secondo.

Con ogni probabilità apparirà anche un secondo subforum per la documentazione in modo da raggruppare tutti gli howto e i tips in un unico spazio facilmente controllabile.

Questo nella nostra opinione dovrebbe risolvere i problemi di confusione attuali (e spero non aggiungerne di futuri).

E ora che vi siete beccati questa anticipazione commentate gente, commentate   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

commentare? beh... semplice, indolore... comodo. credo sia la soluzione migliore per la di tutto. pone delle regole e semplifica la ricerca.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per l'ennesima volta promuovo quello che per me sarebbe l'ideale:

Tutto quello riguardante gentoo, installazione, config kernel, xorg, ma anche config dei vari gnome/kde/fluxbox e server vari come apache/posta/ftp, che in ogni caso risultano utili anche se non sono completamente inerenti a gentoo in se li metterei nel forum italian.

Le varie discussioni filosofiche che non riguardano gentoo o configurazioni varie, come ad esempio "è meglio gnome o kde?"  e tutti gli altri ot li metterei appunto in questo subforum. 

Io personalmente troverei il forum molto più ordinato in questa maniera.. ora come ora si trovano post utili da tutte e 2 le parti e i veri OT non vengono cmq filtrati visto che i forum te li devi per forza spulciare tutti e 2...

In definitiva proprongo la separazione POST UTILI -> Italian / POST INUTILI -> OT

(Per la questione subforum DOC ho votato NO, mi bastarebbero 2 forum ordinati così)

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> In definitiva proprongo la separazione POST UTILI -> Italian / POST INUTILI -> OT
> ...

 

In questo modo si porrebbe un problema fondamentale. Un utente avrebbe difficoltà a capire in che forum postare dal momento che non ci sarebbe una suddivisione netta tra i due subforum. Credo che questa soluzione sia inapplicabile nella pratica.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

perchè non c'è una divisione netta? io penso sia il contrario.

POST UTILI intendo post che rigurdano la config di gentoo o cmq di linux in generale

POST INUTILI discussioni filosofiche anche inerenti al mondo linux

Usciti nuovi drivers ati, Controversia sul logo del linux day, ma è meglio windows 95 o gentoo? -> OT

Config Apache, problema mouse che si muove da solo, perchè non mi carica questo modulo del kernel? -> Italian

secondo me c'è una bella differenza..

Invece non vedo una differenza netta tra molti post presenti ora in OT e in Italian

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se state dicendo praticamente la stessa cosa utilizzando parole diverse? va bene voler litigare... ma almeno per qualcosa di sensato...   :Shocked:  ...me che non capisce...

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma se state dicendo praticamente la stessa cosa utilizzando parole diverse? va bene voler litigare... ma almeno per qualcosa di sensato...   ...me che non capisce...

 

Non stiamo litigando  :Wink:  stiamo solo esponendo la nostra opinione.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> perchè non c'è una divisione netta? io penso sia il contrario.
> 
> POST UTILI intendo post che rigurdano la config di gentoo o cmq di linux in generale
> 
> POST INUTILI discussioni filosofiche anche inerenti al mondo linux
> ...

 

Lo scopo del forum italiano è quello di dare supporto italofono a questa distribuzione e non a linux in generale. Un argomento non strettamente inerente gentoo troverà la sua naturale collocazione nel "Forum delle discussioni" (attuale "Forum OT"). Non vogliamo per nulla sminuire l'importanza di sopradetto argomento inserendolo nel "Forum delle discussioni" ma vogliamo solo sottolineare che il forum italiano ha lo socopo principale di supportare gentoo. Ora dal momento che il nome "Forum OT" poteva generare confusione ed in un certo senso non rendere giustizia agli argomenti trattati, si è pensato di cambiare nome a detto subforum. Spero di essere stato chiaro   :Very Happy: 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me c'è una bella differenza..
> 
> Invece non vedo una differenza netta tra molti post presenti ora in OT e in Italian

 

Infatti come detto più volte questa situazione è transitoria.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non stiamo mica litigando  :Very Happy: 

Nel forum generale topic sui wm o sulle config dei server sono considerati IT (chiaramente si parla di wm installati su gentoo e..).

Io farei la stessa cosa nel forum italiano ma raggruppando tutti i vari Desktop Environments, Installing Gentoo, Multimedia ecc ecc in un unico forum (Italian per l'appunto) e il resto in OT

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel forum generale topic sui wm o sulle config dei server sono considerati IT (chiaramente si parla di wm installati su gentoo e..).
> 
> 

 

Ma il forum generale ha molte sottosezioni  :Wink:  quindi la cosa è leggermente diversa.

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io farei la stessa cosa nel forum italiano ma raggruppando tutti i vari Desktop Environments, Installing Gentoo, Multimedia ecc ecc in un unico forum (Italian per l'appunto) e il resto in OT

 

Come detto tutto ciò che è correlato a gentoo e quindi anche l'installazione di un WM/DE va benissimo nel forum italiano, mentre se parliamo di quale è il più bello o il più funzionale o discorsi generici su WM/DE allora la discussione deve essere spostata nel "Forum di Discussione".

----------

## cloc3

Ho votato "potremmo provare" perché secondo è utile raccogliere tip e howto liberamente prodotti in un luogo comune.

Tuttavia, bisognerà fare attenzione al titolo del subforum.

Documentazione mi sembra rischioso.

Ci sono già gli utilissimi che, secondo l'opinione autorevole dei moderatori, sono ritenuti sufficientemente attendibili e interessanti da meritare una visibilità particolare.

A questa sezione, invece, deve essere associato un grado minore di attendibilità.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ci sono già gli utilissimi che, secondo l'opinione autorevole dei moderatori, sono ritenuti sufficientemente attendibili e interessanti da meritare una visibilità particolare.

 

Si ma non li legge quasi nessuno   :Crying or Very sad:  (o almeno non le persone che ne avrebbero più bisogno)

Inoltre l'opinione dei mod non è certo infallibile   :Wink: 

Secondo me un subforum dove raccogliere tutti gli howto e i tips sarebbe molto comodo...   :Rolling Eyes:  anche per la ricerca...

----------

## matttions

Secondo me andrebbero fatti 4 subforums

1. Italian -- sistema gentoo e kernel. -- Solo, kernel e problemi col portage, oppure ebuild...

2. Multimedia, configurazione, deamons -- Risoluzione configurazione classici programmi, interfacce grafiche, servizi ....

3. Docs && Tips -- Documentazione e Tips. -- Tipo gli utilissimi, ma anche altre cose, tipo tutte le cose per fare bene o in modo veloce una cosa. 

4. Off Topic -- Tutti i topic in cui si parla di cose che nn c'entrano nulla.. con tutto quello sopra.. tipo gentoo chat....

Oppure 

Italian tutto quello che è realmente interessante... dai problemi di configurazione alle guide a tutto

Off Topic Tutto quelllo che allegerisce la giornata, che serve per fare casino.

Cmq adesso come adesso non è chiarissimo dove mettere il topic, quindi facciamoci venire qualche idea..

e poi spiegatemi perchè devo andare a cercare una guida nel forum OT.

----------

## knefas

 *matttions wrote:*   

> e poi spiegatemi perchè devo andare a cercare una guida nel forum OT.

 

Perche', per come la intenderei io, il subforum dal nome infelice e' per discutere: ci va tutto quello che non e' una richiesta d'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Secondo me andrebbero fatti 4 subforums

 

Il fatto è che 4 subforum andrebber giustificati...

Siamo sicuri di avere così tanti post per ogni categoria da avere bisogno di 4 subform?

Non è più semlice la distinzionell

topic di supporto (richiesta tecnica o simile) per gentoo (o pacchetti installati tramite emerge) ----> forum principale (siamo in fondo un forum di supporto per gentoo)

altro (discussioni generiche, anche tecniche ma completamente svincolate da gentoo e dai suoi pacchetti (o dal metodo di installazione e/o configurazione di base dei medesimi) -----> Forum di discussione (attuale forum OT)

documentazione, guide et similia ----> Documentazione

----------

## matttions

si forse tre..

 :Smile: 

sono arriato lungo  :Smile: 

Basta che scrivete bene dove mettere le cose... poi tenteremo tutti di fare ordine   :Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *matttions wrote:*   

> si forse tre..

 

Il fatto è che le due sezioni da te indicate "Italian -- sistema gentoo e kernel" e "Multimedia, configurazione, deamons" sarebbero appunto uno split del primo forum di supporto...

Siamo sicuri di aver bisogno di splittarlo? Alla fin fine se riusciamo a concentrare tutte le richieste di supporto (che siano di gentoo o di pacchetti installati con gentoo) in un solo forum è meglio...

La differenza dovrebbe essere incentrata su

- Ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare gentoo o un suo pacchetto (si presuppone che abbia già provato e non mi è riuscito) ----> vado a cercare sul forum principale e se non trovo nulla ci posto

- Volgio fare una cosa che va oltre la mera configurazione del pacchetto (tipo "tirare su un media center casalingo"), oppure sono alla ricerca di informazioni ma non ho una richiesta di supporto tecnico precisa, oppure voglio postare roba carina ma OT ----> forum di discussione 

- Documentazione -----> documentazione

Comunque tutto questo è IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e fare:

Italian

Desktop, Multimedia, Daemons

OT (dove ci sta la roba veramente OT)

e basta?

lo split è nel forum OT di ora, non in Italian. Per me il subforum doc non è fondamentale (ci sarebbe un wiki che lo trovo più adatto per queste cose..)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> lo split è nel forum OT di ora, non in Italian. Per me il subforum doc non è fondamentale (ci sarebbe un wiki che lo trovo più adatto per queste cose..)

 

Si peccato che in pochissimi lo usino

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io infatti credo che il doc dovrebbe esserci e non essere "chiuso", in questa maniera la guida che si legge sia sul post che sul wiki, potrebbe essere commentata sul forum.

tipo il bootsplash/gensplash, c'è il wiki e ci sono tantissimi post,  se ci fosse la sezione doc a cui anche un utente normale possa rispondere, sarebbe possibile dire "ho letto la guida man capisco questo punto x" e ci sarebbe il supporto. e i post sucessivi sullo stesso argomento andrebbero incanalati nel 3rd.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> io infatti credo che il doc dovrebbe esserci e non essere "chiuso", in questa maniera la guida che si legge sia sul post che sul wiki, potrebbe essere commentata sul forum.

 

Il wiki permette anche le discussioni sull'argomento. Oltre al vantaggio che, chi accorge di errori può fare le modifiche del caso senza aspettare che arrivi "il manutentore" del thread.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il wiki permette anche le discussioni sull'argomento. Oltre al vantaggio che, chi accorge di errori può fare le modifiche del caso senza aspettare che arrivi "il manutentore" del thread.

 

Il wiki e' potentissimo unica pecca che ci deve essere dietro una comunita' che lo utilizzi...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il problema è che non è nemmeno molto sponsorizzato... mi sa che l'unico link che rimanda al wiki è quello della firma di randomaze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il wiki permette anche le discussioni sull'argomento. Oltre al vantaggio che, chi accorge di errori può fare le modifiche del caso senza aspettare che arrivi "il manutentore" del thread.

 

giuro che non lo sapevo..   :Embarassed:   ma non ho neanche visto altri commenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> il problema è che non è nemmeno molto sponsorizzato... mi sa che l'unico link che rimanda al wiki è quello della firma di randomaze 

 

A suo tempo l'avevamo sponsorizzato e all'inizio sembro' che la gente mettesse anche li i propri howto ma piano piano l'entusiasmo e scomparo. Penso che io e randomaze non abbiamo piu' voglia di scrivere "bel howto potresti anche metterlo sul wiki" alla fine sembra obbligare la gente

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> il problema è che non è nemmeno molto sponsorizzato... mi sa che l'unico link che rimanda al wiki è quello della firma di randomaze 

 

veramente l'ho linkato anche in "Faq, Howto, Tips e Documentazione" quando ho fatto il restyling... anche quello inglese

Comunque un subforum anche per "Desktop, Multimedia, Daemons" mi sembra eccessivo no? E poi sul forum principale che ci rimane?

Al di la' di desktop e multimedia i daemons in linux sono tutto.... davvero imho ci rimarrebe poca roba nel principale

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso che io e randomaze non abbiamo piu' voglia di scrivere "bel howto potresti anche metterlo sul wiki" alla fine sembra obbligare la gente

 

Confermo. Peraltro é da un pò che pensavo di scrivere un post relativo alla situazione di gentoo-italia e al fatto che servirebbe una mano ma tra una cosa e l'altra (non ultima la "stabilizzazione" del discorso subforum) ho sempre posticipato la cosa aspettando un momento di calma.

----------

## Ic3M4n

visto che la situazione è ormai stagnante... ovvero nessuno ha più nulla da dire. si riesce a tirare qualche somma per decidere il da farsi?

rimane tutto com'è o si cambia qualcosa?

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> visto che la situazione è ormai stagnante... ovvero nessuno ha più nulla da dire. si riesce a tirare qualche somma per decidere il da farsi?
> 
> rimane tutto com'è o si cambia qualcosa?

 

Fra qualche giorno vedrete alcune novità  :Wink: .

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Fra qualche giorno vedrete alcune novità .

 

:^O

quanto mistero asdasdf

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quanto mistero asdasdf

 

Nessun mistero, mi pare che se ne fosse parlato ampiamente. 

Ricapitolando, avremo tre forum:

 Un forum inerente gentoo

 Un forum di discussione (sempre comunque inerente argomenti informatici)

 Un forum di documentazione

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> quanto mistero asdasdf 
> 
> Nessun mistero, mi pare che se ne fosse parlato ampiamente. 
> ...

 

caro ragazzo, un po di pieta sto vivendo con mezzo neurone

cmq GG per il forum di documentazione.

e si ne abbiamo parlato infatti ero pro subforum documentazione

cips

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Nessun mistero, mi pare che se ne fosse parlato ampiamente. 

 

si, parlato se ne è parlato. solo che alla fine mi ero perso la decisione finale... quindi ho chiesto delucidazioni. se tutto il parlare si fosse trasformato in vento oppure qualche decisione sia stata presa. cmq sono contento che tra poco ci sarà anche il forum documentazione.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se tutto il parlare si fosse trasformato in vento oppure qualche decisione sia stata presa.

 

Si le decisioni sono state prese  :Wink:  siamo moderatori mica sibille   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh aspetta a cantare vittoria...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bisogna che gli admin ci diano il via libera   :Wink: 

E poi c'è da modificare le linee guida, spostare i vari topic, stare dietro agli utenti insoddisfatti che ci saranno sicuramente....   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Che bello fare il moderatore... gutter perché non mi chiedi nuovamente se mi va di farlo e senti cosa ti rispondo ora   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ecco ora abbiamo anche il subforum di documentazione   :Very Happy: 

P.S. a tale scopo ho cambiato il titolo del thread   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ora abbiamo anche il subforum per la documentazione   :Very Happy: 

Ho cambiato il titolo del thread per rederlo più attuale

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ora abbiamo anche il subforum per la documentazione  
> 
> Ho cambiato il titolo del thread per rederlo più attuale

 

Mi pare che il lavoro adesso sia completo    :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ecco ora abbiamo anche il subforum di documentazione  
> 
> P.S. a tale scopo ho cambiato il titolo del thread  

 

Adesso siete tutti invitati a scrivere documentazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Ottimo, ci volevano queste modifiche.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Ottimo lavoro  :Very Happy: 

Quando ho un po di tempo libero vedo di realizzare qualche howto per rifoltire la nostra già fiorente sezione documentazione.

----------

## -YoShi-

Grandissmi  :Smile:  Così è tutto moooooooolto più ordinato  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Adesso siete tutti invitati a scrivere documentazione 

 

Provvederemo  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io non ci capisco più nulla.. i post sui desktop/scheda video dove vanno?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se sono su come far girare gentoo su $periferica_a_scelta credo proprio sotto il main forum. Applaudo con gioia l'avvento del subforum Docs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Permettetemi una piccola (piccolissima, giuro!  :Embarassed: ) critica...

Non è che si potrebbe cambiare il nome del subforum OT? "Forum di discussione italiano" è un po' IMHO generico e confusionario...

Magari qualcosa tipo: "Forum Off-Topic italiano" o simili...

Ribadisco che è tutto soggettivo...  :Very Happy: 

Ciao e cmq complimentoni per l'ottimo lavoro passato, presente e futuro ( :Very Happy: ) realizzato!

----------

## knefas

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> "Forum di discussione italiano" è un po' IMHO generico

 

Thumbs up per il nuovo nome: "OT" e' qualcosa che in quasiasi forum dovrebbe essere evitato e/o contenuto, per definizione. Mentre in questo subfurum si discute, possibilmente di gentoo, di linux o altrimenti di qualsiasi altra cosa  :Smile:  In pratica il nuovo titolo dice solo "niente supporto, qui". Supporto in Italian  :Smile: 

(cosi' e' come l'ho capita io, e come mi piace pensarla :p)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per i post sulle schede video ovviamente dipende....

Se sono richieste di supporto (ovvero "come configuro i drive ati della mia scheda super ultra nuova che fa le buche in terra ma non gira sotto linux?") allora vanno nel forum principale...

Se sono discussioni del tipo "che scheda compro per fare X con il programma Y che richiede Z" allora vanno sul forum delle discussioni....

Suvvia ora la distinzione è comprensibile e umana no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si esatto knefas...

Ora la distinzione è chiara e lampante... gli OT continuano a essere marchiati [OT], semplicemente sono diventati IT i topic generali sull'informatica e GNU/linux, unix o qualsiasi altra architettura (magari supportata da gentoo   :Wink:  )

Mi sembra che la situazione così sia più semplice da capire per gli utenti   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Visto che è una discussione e visto che sostanzialmente il taglio di questo topic (subforums nel forum italiano) non è troppo diverso da quello presente nel forum di discussione (subforums feedback, che è anche più seguito visto che conta 7 pagine mentre questo una sola) direi di mergere i due thread ed eliminare uno sticky... fa molto più ordine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thumbs up per il nuovo nome: "OT" e' qualcosa che in quasiasi forum dovrebbe essere evitato e/o contenuto, per definizione. Mentre in questo subfurum si discute, possibilmente di gentoo, di linux o altrimenti di qualsiasi altra cosa  In pratica il nuovo titolo dice solo "niente supporto, qui". Supporto in Italian 
> 
> 

 

Bene vedo che le nostre intenzioni sono state capite perfettamente   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi c'è da modificare le linee guida, spostare i vari topic, stare dietro agli utenti insoddisfatti che ci saranno sicuramente....   
> 
> Che bello fare il moderatore... gutter perché non mi chiedi nuovamente se mi va di farlo e senti cosa ti rispondo ora   

 

Ecco un utente insoddisfatto  :Smile:  .

Io questa documentazione la capisco poco.

E' un fatto concettuale. L'idea stessa di documentazione fa a pugni con il forum.

Il forum vive per bruciare gli interventi, la documentazione per conservarli.

Se un howto è fatto bene, anzi, se è perfetto, nessuno avrà nulla da dire in merito, e nel giro di tre giorni sarà sprofondato in tredicesima pagina. Introvabile.

Tra l'altro, mi pare che i vecchi utilissimi siano stati proprio rimossi del tutto.

E' vero che quelli venivano usati poco, dagli utenti pigri e maldestri. Affari loro.

E' anche vero che i criteri con cui erano raccolti potevano apparire arbitrari, anche perchè il valore di molti documenti si perde con il passare del tempo.

Ma erano ricchissimi. E utilissimi davvero, che una guardata ogni tanto non guastava.

Il wiki li sostituisce solo parzialmente. Perché quelli riportano l'intera discussione sull'argomento, non solo la sintesi dell'autore.

In fondo, sarebbe sufficiente mantenere, nella pagina in sticky nel forum di documentazione, un link ad un topic di segnalazione degli howto "migliori" simile a quello per le faq.

In ultimo, la pagina degli utilissimi reca con sè una traccia storiografica del forum da conservare con impegno, perché aiuta a riconoscere la qualità di ciò che vi viene prodotto. Ed averne orgoglio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@cloc3

IMHO non è possibile fare uno sticky con i post migliori perchè sono parametri soggettivi. Ora come ora [se non fosse che l'ho scritto io e quindi son di parte] riterrei il mio howto sulla "copia delle partizioni pro recupero dati" una bomba. Altri invece potrebbero trovare più interessante il tip su come accedere ai CD audio da KDE [che o scritto sempre io, caspita evviva le autocelebrazioni   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ].

Il vantaggio di avere un intero subforum con gli howto raccolti permette 

- di effettuare ricerche dirette e di esser sicuri di trovare GUIDE ESATTE sull'argomento interessato

- di fornire una libreria di spunti per chi vuole spippolare

Anche la sezione Tips 'n trick sul main forum soffre della sindrome da sedimentazione ma è normale. Sta poi alla curiosità dell'utente [o al find] scoprire la richezza intellettuale e gli stimoli che essa custrodisce.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se un howto è fatto bene, anzi, se è perfetto, nessuno avrà nulla da dire in merito, e nel giro di tre giorni sarà sprofondato in tredicesima pagina. Introvabile.

 

Beh in tutti questi anni sono state prodotte solo otto pagine di documentazione... penso che potresti spulciartele anche tutte con poca fatica   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> In fondo, sarebbe sufficiente mantenere, nella pagina in sticky nel forum di documentazione, un link ad un topic di segnalazione degli howto "migliori" simile a quello per le faq.

 

Lo mantieni te? Decidi te quali topic sono meritevoli o meno?

Secondo me quello sticky stava diventando illeggibile....

----------

## federico

Stasera tornando a casa ho trovato una gradevole novita' coi subforums.

Spero di prenderci la mano presto !

Notte, Federico

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   Se un howto è fatto bene, anzi, se è perfetto, nessuno avrà nulla da dire in merito, e nel giro di tre giorni sarà sprofondato in tredicesima pagina. Introvabile. 
> 
> Beh in tutti questi anni sono state prodotte solo otto pagine di documentazione... penso che potresti spulciartele anche tutte con poca fatica  
> 
> 

 

Dal momento che puoi effettuare una ricerca all'interno del subforum e dal momento che come sottolineato anche da cazzantonio e gli altri in tutto questo tempo sono state prodotte un numero ragionevole di pagine di documentazione non vedo dove stia il problema di avere un post sticky.

In questo modo gli Howto e/o Tips sono tutti trattati allo stesso modo, saranno gli utenti a premiare con interventi quelli più meritevoli.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo mantieni te? Decidi te quali topic sono meritevoli o meno?
> 
> Secondo me quello sticky stava diventando illeggibile....

 

Attenzione. Non ho parlato di rimettere lo sticky, ma solo di inserire un link nella pagina delle linee guida per la documentazione (che sono già sticky), come viene già fatto per le faq e per il wiki.

Se, come dici, la leggibilità del documento cominciava a essere faticosa, dipende forse dal fatto che si attribuiva ad esso una funzione eccessiva.

Per me gli utilissimi sono solamente un servizio, al pari degli altri, per interpretare e utilizzare meglio il forum, utile soprattutto ai nuovi utenti, facilitandoli nella ricerca, ma che non deve in alcun modo assumere pretese di esaustività che non gli appartengono.

In questo senso, l'impegno e la responsabilità di mantenerli risulta ridotta. Semmai, si tratterebbe di definire dei limiti e dei meccanismi per la scelta dei contenuti.

Ad esempio, massimo venti link. Dieci di essi scelti arbitrariamente dai moderatori, che masticano abbastanza informatica per assumere scelte ragionevoli. Gli altri dieci potrebbero essere soggetti ad una selezione maggiormente democratica. Alla peggio, i più visti, dato che ogni topic possiede questo dato statistico al proprio interno, oppure si potrebbe ipotizzare qualche altro sistema di partecipazione diretta.

L'aggiornamento della pagina, poi, potrebbe avvenire a scadenze fissate - per esempio una volta al mese, o una ogni due - per conferire maggiore stabilità al documento e diminuire ancora l'onere di mantenimento.

A proposito... Ma sono veramente l'unico che ci tiene così tanto agli utilissimi?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> A proposito... Ma sono veramente l'unico che ci tiene così tanto agli utilissimi?    

 

Ma c'e' qualcuno che li legge?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma c'e' qualcuno che li legge?

 

si, io!   :Very Happy: 

@cloc3: troppe seghe mentali.   :Laughing: 

adesso hai un'intera pagina di post utilissimi sticky ed altre 8 con la documentazione che ti potrebbe servire. mi sembra sufficiente, una ricerca in otto pagine al posto che doverne far passare 292

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

posso protestare contro il nome del forum principale? 

è passato da Italian a  Forum italiano (Italian). Preferivo com'era prima :'(

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> posso protestare contro il nome del forum principale? 
> 
> è passato da Italian a  Forum italiano (Italian). Preferivo com'era prima :'(

 

Su questo non si accettano proteste   :Very Happy: 

Non mi sembra un gran problema  :Wink: , abbiamo deciso di usare questo nome perchè lo preferivamo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

e che sono abitudinario..  :Very Happy: 

e poi _quasi_ tutti i forum sono del tipo Italian, Dutch, ecc ecc...

Ora abbiamo esattamente copiato dai tedeschi..

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> Ora abbiamo esattamente copiato dai tedeschi..

 

Es nicht zutreffend  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ora abbiamo esattamente copiato dai tedeschi..

 

Es muss sein.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ora abbiamo esattamente copiato dai tedeschi..

 

Si vero pero' anche io preferisco come ora.... pero' bisognerebbe cambiare anche quando si muove un topic da "moved from ... to ..." con "mosso da ... a ..." per essere coerenti  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vero pero' anche io preferisco come ora.... pero' bisognerebbe cambiare anche quando si muove un topic da "moved from ... to ..." con "mosso da ... a ..." per essere coerenti 

 

Ok, cercheremo di essere coerenti fino alla fine   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

W la pigrizia  :Razz: 

(dal prossimo "spostamento" mi impegnerò, giuro  :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

Tolgo lo sticky a questo post dato che non più usato da tempo... naturalmente questo non significa che "i feedback non sono più necessari"... chi vuol dire qualcosa é sempre libero di dirlo in pubblico (magari continuando su questo thread) oppure via pm ai moderatori  :Wink: 

----------

